# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Κάρυστος [Πόρτο Λάφια - Tracarrier, Karystos, Porto Lafia]

## Espresso Venezia

Ένα πλοίο *''σύμβολο''* του Νότιου Ευβοικού, για πάνω από τρεις δεκαετίες.

Υπηρέτησε πιστά τις γραμμές Ραφήνα-Μαρμάρι, Ραφήνα-Κάρυστο και παλαιότερα Ραφήνα-Στύρα, από το 1968, χρονιά που ''κτίστηκε'' στα ναυπηγεία Σωτηριάδη στο Πέραμα, μέχρι και αρχές του 2001, οπότε με αφορμή το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σάμινα, και το κλίμα που επικράτησε εναντίον των παλαιών πλοίων, παροπλίστηκε στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου.

Το πλοίο σήμερα βρίσκεται παρατημένο στο Πέραμα, μετά την πτώχευση του νέου ιδιοκτήτη του, και αφού είχαν προηγηθεί εκτεταμένες εργασίες ανακαίνισης του.

Τις δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που παραθέτω, μου τις παραχώρησε εκλεκτός μου φίλος καραβολάτρης και τον ευχαριστώ. Η τρίτη είναι δικιά μου.

*Άφιξη στην Ραφήνα.* 
KARISTOS_1.jpg

*Η πρωτοποριακή (για την εποχή που φτιάχτηκε το πλοίο), και υπέροχη πλώρη του.*
KARISTOS_2.jpg

*Το πλοίο στην τωρινή του κατάσταση στο Πέραμα.*
KARISTOS_3.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ όμορφες φώτο

Εγώ το είχα βγάλει πρίν καταλήξει στον παροπλισμό
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c854800.html

Κρίμα για το καραβάκι

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nα πούμε και μερικά πράγματα για την ιστορία του Κάρυστος.

Το Κάρυστος όπως αναφέρω και στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, κατασκευάστηκε το 1968 στο ναυπηγείο Σωτηριάδη στο Πέραμα. Η σχεδιάση είχε γίνει από τον ναυπηγό κ. Γ. Σωτηριάδη, ενώ η μελέτη για την πρωτότυπη πλώρη του ανήκε στον ναυπηγό κ. Γ. Παπανδρόπουλο.Την ίδια εποχή από το ίδιο ναυπηγείο κατασκευάστηκε και η παντόφλα ''ΑΦΑΙΑ'', η οποία ήταν αδελφό πλοίο του Κάρυστος.

Πράγματι λοιπόν το Κάρυστος είχε ξεκινήσει να χτίζεται για παντόφλα, αλλά στην συνέχεια άλλαξαν τα πλάνα του και κλείστηκε.
Το όνομα που επρόκειτο αρχικά να του δοθεί ήταν ''Μαρμάρι'', μιας και αρχικά τουλάχιστον ανήκε σε κοινοπραξία Μαρμαριωτών, αλλά τελικά ονομάστηκε ''Πόρτο Λάφια'',μετά από συνεργασία λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων της κοινοπραξίας με τον κ. Χ. Γούση, οικοπεδούχου στον οικισμό Πόρτο Λάφια, και με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε μέχρι και το 1984, οπότε και πέρασε στην GOUTOS LINES και μετά από μία αρκετά ευρεία μετασκευή, πήρε το όνομα Κάρυστος.

Το Κάρυστος είχε (χτύπα ξύλο..., έχει ήθελα να πω !!!), δύο μηχανές MACH 1200 ίππων, και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα του ήταν γύρω στα 13 μίλια.

Το 1995-96 πέρασε από τον κ. Γούτο στον κ. Γιάννη Μιλιλή (MILILIS LINES), ο οποίος ήταν μάλιστα και ο τελευταίος του κάπτεν, πριν παροπλιστεί όπως αναφέρω και πιο πάνω για δύο περίπου χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου, και τελικά πουληθεί στον σημερινό ιδιοκτήτη του.

Να πω ακόμα ότι εκτός του Γιάννη Μιλιλή (σήμερα καπετάνιος στο ΕΥΒΟΙΑ ΣΤΑΡ), καπετάνιοι του είχαν διατελέσει ακόμα οι Α. Νόβας και Γ. Περουλάκης.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα πλοία που πέρασαν από τη Ραφήνα και τις γραμμές της Νότιας Εύβοιας. Εκατοντάδες οι ιστορίες που υπάρχουν για αυτό, ενώ όλοι γενικά έχουν να πουν ένα καλό λόγο. Οι περισσότεροι από τους παλιούς το λένε ακόμα "Πόρτο Λάφια".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο παρακάτω link μπορείτε να δείτε ένα όμορφο, και από όσο είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω μοναδικό, βίντεο του Κάρυστος 13 χρόνια πριν, καλοκαίρι του 1994, την ώρα που φθάνει στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου.  :Smile: 

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Og2rQb0FTqQ*

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά ε... Έγραψες!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

φοβερό παλιές αξέχαστε εποχές.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα μου επιτρέψετε σας παρακαλώ να ανεβάσω δύο σημερινές (23-12-07) φωτογραφίες του αγαπημένου μου ''Πόρτο Λάφια'', του πλοίου που ήταν η αφορμή και η αιτία να αγαπήσω τόσο πολύ τα καράβια.

Ήταν σήμερα η πρώτη φορά που το πέτυχα σε ιδανικές συνθήκες φωτογράφησης, και από θέμα φωτισμού αλλά και από θέμα γωνίας λήψης, μιας και όποτε πήγαινα Πέραμα το έβρισκα πάντα σε πολύ μακρινή απόσταση και με την πρύμη γυρισμένη σε μένα.

KARISTOS_4.jpg

KARISTOS_5.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές, πραγματικά, οι φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δυστυχώς όσο και αν έχω ψάξει (εκτός μίας περιπτώσεως) δεν έχω βρει φωτογραφίες του πλοίου ως *ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ*.

Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει στο thread του, μία με τα χρώματα με τα οποία πρωτοταξίδεψε, έστω και ''φτιαγμένη'' σε πρόγραμμα επεξεργασίας εικόνας.

Εδώ λοιπόν (έστω και με τα μάτια της φαντασίας) μπορείτε να δείτε το πλοίο να φτάνει κάποιο απόγευμα της δεκαετίας του ''70'',
στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, ''φρέσκο-φρέσκο'' ακόμα, χωρίς γρατζουνιές, χτυπήματα, και τα σημάδια του χρόνου επάνω του.  :Very Happy:  

Η φώτο είναι αφιερωμένη ''εξαιρετικά'' στους φίλους *Roi Baudoin, Ellinis, polykas.*

PORTO LAFIA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρέπει να ακούσετε τον ήχο ενός Ε/Γ στο νότο (κρήτη) Έχει τρμερό ήχο στις μηχανές του.
> Να φανταστείς δεν φαίνετε στον ορίζοντα και ακούγεε το άτιμο.


Και που να άκουγες φίλε jason τον ήχο από τις μηχανές του Κάρυστος.

Για όσους ξέρουν την μορφολογία του κόλπου της Καρύστου, πριν ακόμα φανεί, μιση ώρα σχεδόν δηλαδή πριν δέσει στο λιμάνι, το άκουγες να έρχεται.

Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ ένα καλοκαιριάτικο σούρουπο, που είχαμε βγεί μια παρέα 4 άτομα για ψάρεμα στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού. 
Απόλυτη άπνοια, η θάλασσα βαμμένη βυσσινί (!!!) και έλεγες ότι θα μπορούσες με ένα μαχαίρι να την ''κόψεις'' στα δύο.

Και σαν κερασάκι στο όλο ονειρικό σκηνικό, το Κάρυστος που έφθανε στην Κάρυστο, και τον μοναδικό ήχο των μηχανών του, 
που μέσα στην απόλυτη ησυχία, αντιλαλούσε σε όλο τον κόλπο !!!

Αχχχχχχχ, το κουκλί μου !!!  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως αναφέρω και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου, το 1983-84 το πλοίο πέρασε στον κ. Γούτο (GOUTOS LINES),
και μετονομάστηκε από Πόρτο Λάφια σε Κάρυστος, μέχρι και το 1995-96 οπότε και πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του κ. Μιλιλή (MILILIS LINES).

Εδώ λοιπόν μια φώτο του πλοίου από το μεγάλο αρχείο του φίλου *Ellinis* (τον ευχαριστώ !!!), με τα σινιάλα που είχε την περίοδο
που ανήκε στον κ. Γούτο.

KARISTOS_6.jpg

----------


## vassilisman

kanena neo gia tin tyxi toy ??  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βρίσκεται παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα φίλε, όπως μπορείς να δεις και *ΕΔΩ*, σε φωτογραφίες που τραβήχτηκαν πριν δύο εβδομάδες.

----------


## Apostolos

Μια αποκλειστική φώτο απο τον φίλο μας Απόστολο Κουρμπέλη! Κυριολεκτικά δέν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι τέτοιο και η αξία της είναι μοναδική! Το Πόρτο Λάφια απο πρύμα μαζί με ένα άγνωστο προς εμέ ανοικτού τύπου πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το 1972. Τα σχόλια δικά σας!
PORTO LAFIA RAFINA 1972.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό που παρατηρείς άμεσα είναι ότι στο πλοίο υπήρχαν δύο τσιμινιέρες ενώ αργότερα μία

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το Πόρτο Λάφια απο πρύμα μαζί με ένα άγνωστο προς εμέ ανοικτού τύπου πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας το 1972. Τα σχόλια δικά σας!
> PORTO LAFIA RAFINA 1972.jpg


Στα τέλη του 60  αρχές του 70 και πριν ανοίξει η Αγια Μαρίνα ,υπήρχε γραμμή με ανοιχτού τύπου επιβατικά ( παντόφλες ) που έκαναν  Ραφήνα – Νέα Στυρα .Ίσως να είναι πλοίο από αυτήν την γραμμή .

----------


## noulos

Υπήρχε και Κάρυστος 2 ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπήρξε για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα και το "Κάρυστος ΙΙ".
Ήρθε το 1984 και έφυγε το 1987. Είναι το πρώην M/S "Niedersachsen", κατασκευής 1969. Στη δεκαετία του '90 ταξίδευε στην Ιταλία.
Για περισσότερα στο γνωστό site του Σουηδού:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/niedersachsen_1969.htm

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (παντόφλες) στη Ραφήνα υπήρχαν και παλαιότερα (αναφέρονται δύο, από τις οποίες η μία ονομαζόταν "¶γιος Νικόλαος").
Η τελευταία παντόφλα που ταξίδευε και στην δεκαετία του '80 ήταν το "Γλύφα".

----------


## Leo

Για τον 'Αγιο Νικόλαο  (κλειστή παντόφλα) εγώ θυμάμαι λίγα πράγματα. Αλλα εδώ είναι το Κάρυστος, που να γράψω? :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

Μετα απο αιτημα ετερου καραβολατρη και φανατικου θαυμαστη του εν λογω πλοιου, παραθετω τρια screenshots απο τον εξομοιωτη πλοιων Virtual Sailor, οπου το *Καρυστος* αρμενιζει περηφανα και ενα με ανοιχτο το visor! Απολαυστε το εικονικα, γιατι το βλεπω χλωμο να το δουμε ξανα ζωντανα, δυστυχως...

kar02.jpg

kar05.jpg

kar09.jpg

kar22.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Υπέροχα φίλε ναυτικέ, τι άλλο να πει κανείς !!! Σε ευχαριστούμε.

Και όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, έχεις δίκιο, πολύ δύσκολα θα το ξαναδούμε να αρμενίζει.  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρει κανείς το λόγο που απο 2 εξαγωγές του κάνανε μία???

----------


## nautikos

Εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι εξαγωγες του πλοιου ειναι στα πλευρα του κοντα στη ισαλο και οι τσιμινιερες που ειχε μουσαντενιες! Σε συγκριση με την φωτο ως Πορτο Λαφια και ως εχει σημερα, διακρινεται οτι αφαιρεθηκε η μια απο τις 2 τσιμινιερες και η αλλη τοποθετηθηκε στο κεντρο. Αυτο ισως εγινε για να αυξηθει ο ηδη περιορισμενος χωρος επιβατων στο συγκεκριμενο ντεκ και να προσθεσουν παγκακια.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι εξαγωγες του πλοιου ειναι στα πλευρα του κοντα στη ισαλο και οι τσιμινιερες που ειχε μουσαντενιες! Σε συγκριση με την φωτο ως Πορτο Λαφια και ως εχει σημερα, διακρινεται οτι αφαιρεθηκε η μια απο τις 2 τσιμινιερες και η αλλη τοποθετηθηκε στο κεντρο. Αυτο ισως εγινε για να αυξηθει ο ηδη περιορισμενος χωρος επιβατων στο συγκεκριμενο ντεκ και να προσθεσουν παγκακια.


και εγώ απο όσο το θυμάμαι στην Ραφήνα που είχα δεί το πλοίο ερκετές φορές, οι εξαγωγές του ήταν στα πλευρά του.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχουν δίκιο και ο Νίκος και ο ναυτικός.

Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στην *πρώτη φωτογραφία* στο μήνυμα που άνοιξε αυτό το thread, οι εξαγωγές του πλοίου ήταν στα πλάγια.

Οι τσιμινιέρες του (δύο ως Πορτο Λάφια, και μία ως Κάρυστος μετά την μετασκευή του το 1983), ήταν διακοσμητικές.

----------


## noulos

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι εξαγωγες του πλοιου ειναι στα πλευρα του κοντα στη ισαλο και οι τσιμινιερες που ειχε μουσαντενιες! Σε συγκριση με την φωτο ως Πορτο Λαφια και ως εχει σημερα, διακρινεται οτι αφαιρεθηκε η μια απο τις 2 τσιμινιερες και η αλλη τοποθετηθηκε στο κεντρο. Αυτο ισως εγινε για να αυξηθει ο ηδη περιορισμενος χωρος επιβατων στο συγκεκριμενο ντεκ και να προσθεσουν παγκακια.


Σωστά! Είχε μια εξαγωγή στα πλευρά και η τσιμινιέρα ήταν μόνο για αισθητικούς λόγους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mια σπάνια φωτογραφία του πανέμορφου πλοίου, ως *Πόρτο Λάφια*, το 1980 στο μέσα λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.

Μια φωτογραφία, μια ολόκληρη εποχή... 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο *capten4* στον οποίο ανήκει, και που πολύ ευγενικά μου επέτρεψε να την ανεβάσω.  :Very Happy: 

PORTO LAFIA_1980.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Απίστευτη!!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φώτο capten 4!!!Και εσένα espresso!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ουφ !!! Δόξα τω θεώ, και πήρα μια λαχτάρα !!!

Το πήρε ο αέρας το καραβάκι μου, και παρά λίγο να το χάναμε... Τέλος καλό όμως, όλα καλά, όσο καλά μπορεί να είναι βέβαια τα πράγματα, να το βλέπω παρατημένο να σκουριάζει στο Πέραμα.  :Sad: 




> Προσάραξαν, μεσημεριανές ώρες σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή Κυνοσούρας Σαλαμίνας τα αγκυροβολημένα σε ντάνα RO-RO «TRACARRIER» σημαίας Παναμά και Δ/Ξ «MELINA», σημαίας Β.Κορέας, παρασυρόμενα από τη Ράδα Περάματος λόγω των επικρατούντων στην περιοχή δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών (ΒΔ5 bf).
> ¶μεσα κινητοποιήθηκε το Ρ/Κ «ΚΑΡΑΠΙΠΕΡΗΣ ΙΙΙ» Ν.Π. 2144, το οποίο αποκόλλησε και ρυμούλκησε τα ανωτέρω πλοία στο αρχικό σημείο αγκυροβολίας τους ασφαλώς.
> Από την προσάραξη δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ούτε εισροή υδάτων στα δύο πλοία ενώ στην περιοχή έσπευσε αμέσως, προς παροχή τυχόν βοήθειαςπλωτό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος.
> Στα ανωτέρω πλοία επέβαινε ένα άτομο - φύλακας των πλοίων λόγω κατάσχεσης, ο οποίος είναι καλά στην υγεία τους.
> Προανάκριση διενεργείται από την Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος.


Πηγή : *YEN*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στη Ραφήνα υπάρχουν ορισμένοι καραβολάτρες που έχουν απίστευτο υλικό για το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Ένας από αυτούς είναι ο Μίλτος Χαλάς. Τον παρακάλεσα, λοιπόν, να ανεβάσω στο FORUM κάποιες από τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες που έχει τραβήξει. Δέχτηκε με χαρά. 
Από το αρχείο του Μίλτου Χαλά, βλέπουμε το "Κάρυστος" να φεύγει από τη Ραφήνα κάποιο απόγευμα. Το καλύτερο είναι να μπει ο ίδιος στο FORUM για να μπορέσει να ανταλλάξει απόψεις και σκέψεις για το λιμάνι αυτό με όποιον θέλει. Μέχρι τότε, νομίζω ότι θα άξιζε μια συνάντηση μαζί του στη Ραφήνα (για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται).
Το "Κάρυστος" αφιερωμένο στον Espresso Venezia, ο οποίος θα πρέπει να επέμβει για να τη διορθώσει ελαφρά.

Το Κάρυστος φεύγει.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τις ομορφότερες (αντικειμενικά, και όχι επειδή είναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο) φωτογραφίες που έχω δει !!!

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στον φίλο *Μίλτο Χαλά*, και ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του Κάρυστος, από τον *Μίλτο Χαλά*.

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να την αφιερώσω στον νεοφερμένο φίλο μας *yannisa340* και να του ευχηθώ το *''ευ παρέστης''* !!!  :Very Happy: 

KARISTOS_7.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου των ''δικών μου ονείρων''.

Το Κάρυστος, τέλη της δεκαετίας του '90, φτάνει στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου, περνώντας στα ανοιχτά της Αγίας Πελαγίας, ή ''Πελαγίτισσας'' όπως αποκαλούν οι Καρυστινοί το νησάκι λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι.

Το ξωκλήσσι αυτό έχει την δικιά του ιστορία, μιας και το έχει κτίσει η οικογένεια των εφοπλιστών Τόγια που έχουν καταγωγή από την Κάρυστο, και στο οποίο συνήθιζαν να πηγαίνουν κάθε καινούργιο τους καράβι για να ''ευλογηθεί''.

Σχετικό άρθρο είχε δημοσιεύσει πριν λίγο καιρό και το περιοδικό ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ.

Υπάρχει και μία σπάνια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ''Κωνσταντίνος'', να αποβιβιβάζει προσκυνητές από την Κάρυστο στην Πελαγίτισσα, σε κάποια εορτή της Αγίας Πελαγίας, την οποία θα ανεβάσουμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

Karistos_Pelagitisa.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το Καρυστακι ειναι ενα ομορφο καραβακι που ταιριαζει απολυτα με ολο το επισης ωραιο σκηνικο και κανει την φωτογραφια σου πραγματικα ονειρικη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Με αφορμή *ΑΥΤΟ* το ποστ του καλού μου φίλου *Roi Baudoin*, (ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση  :Very Happy: ), και όντας σίγουρος ότι 
δεν θα έχει αντίρρηση, ανεβάζω την εξαιρετική του φώτο και στο thread του Κάρυστος, αφού θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να βρίσκεται και εδώ.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την αναπόφευκτη σύγκριση (αυστηρά, μεγέθους και μόνο) ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία, θα παραθέσω άνευ σχολίων, 
την παρακάτω παρατήρηση μίας καλής φίλης μου :

''Tελικά εσείς οι άντρες είστε πολύ κολλημένοι με το ...μέγεθος. Πίστεψε με φίλε μου, παίζει πολύ μικρό ρόλο.....'' :mrgreen:

KARISTOS_ITHAKI.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Espresso Venezia σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πράγματι , το Καρυστάκι μας είναι μια γλύκα, ανεξαρτήτου μεγέθους.
Για μας η φωτογραφία ανεβαίνει για να φανεί για μία ακόμα φορά πόσο πιο ωραίο είναι το Καρυστάκι.
Κάποιοι, βέβαια, μπορεί να διαφωνούν. Εμείς, όμως, επιμένουμε.

----------


## esperos

Για  τους  φίλους  στην  Ραφήνα  και  όχι  μόνο. Φώτο  γνήσια  από  αγνά  υλικά, μη  επεξεργασμένη, απλά  μόνον  εμφανισμένη.

PORTO LAFIA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλτατε *έσπερε* προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ για την πράγματι *καταπληκτική φωτογραφία* του αγαπημένου μου πλοίου.

Όσο για το σχόλιο που την ακολουθεί, αν και έχω γνώμη δεν θα την εκφράσω, μιας και σέβομαι απεριόριστα τις απόψεις σου.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60, ένα πανέμορφο καινούργιο σκαρί έφθασε στη Ραφήνα, και έμελλε για τα επόμενα 32 χρόνια να γίνει το πλοίο ''σύμβολο'' 
του Νότιου Ευβοικού.  
Το όνομα αυτού *''Πόρτο Λάφια''* για το πρώτο μισό της σταδιοδρομίας του και κατόπιν *''Κάρυστος''* για το υπόλοιπο μισό. 
Σαράντα χρόνια κλείνουνε εφέτος από την ''γέννηση'' του. Το πλοίο ''των ονείρων μου'' είναι ακόμα μαζί μας, αλλά αργοπεθαίνει στη ράδα του Περάματος. 
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία-αφίσα είναι μια σύνθεση με φωτογραφίες άλλων φίλων καραβολατρών. Και είναι αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μέλη του *nautilia* και 
σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν, για την ''επέτειο'' των σαράντα χρόνων του. 
*''Ήταν ένα μικρό καράβι, ήταν ένα μικρό καράβι,*
*που έμεινε α, α, αταξίδευτο, που έμεινε α, α, αταξίδευτο,*
*οέ οέ, οέ οέ.......''*  
PORTO LAFIA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ευγε!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

ΕΓΡΑΨΕΣ!!!!!! !

----------


## uddox

Γνωρίζετε γιατί πολλοί δεν αγοράζουν απο δεύτερο χέρι?
Για να αποφύγουν κάτι όπως...
Όλως παραδόξως το πετυχημένο και γούρικο Καρυστάκι, είναι πολύ κακότυχο στην μετά Μιλιλή εποχή. Μετά απο αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμού στην Κάρυστο, το αγόρασε καπετάνιος Έλλην εξ Αιγύπτου, το ξαναζωντάνεψε έδωσε όλα τα λεφτά, και ξέμεινε απο δουλειά. Το πούλησε, το πήρε ο νυν, άρχισε και αυτός , ανοιξε δ/ξ αλλαγές ελάσματα,  , αλλαγή η/νης, και πολλά άλλα που δεν είχε κάνει ο προηγούμενος και λόγω μακρινού ταξειδιού στην Δ.Α. Παράλληλα, είχαν αγοράσει και ένα δ/ξ, τα οποία θα πήγαιναν μαζί πακέτο, αλλά τελικά ξέμειναν πακέτο.

Βέβαια, τώρα έχει αρκετές απαγορεύσεις απόπλου, αλλά το περίεργο είναι, οτι ο πλοιοκτήτης δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για πώληση σε 2 τουλάχιστον ενδιαφερόμενους, και με σίγουρο μέλλον..

Το ατού, της ηλικιωμένης κυρίας, είναι οι  ΜΑΚμηχανάρες του, διότι χωρίς αυτές δεν θα είχε την συγκεκριμένη ιστορία του, και την μακρά παρουσία του

----------


## Apostolos

Ξέρετε τι χρωστάει? Γιατι λογικά χρέη απο ΝΑΤ δέν έχει....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αφού πρώτα ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους *Apostolos* και *mastrokostas* για τους επαίνους τους, να ευχαριστήσω και τον φίλο *uddox* για τις πληροφορίες που μας έδωσε και κατόπιν να σχολιάσω τα πολύ ενδιαφέροντα που μας λέει.

Να θυμήσω πρώτα βέβαια ότι το ''τέλος εποχής'' για το Κάρυστος ήρθε αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο του *Εξπρές Σαμίνα* και ως συνέπεια αυτού.

Το πλοίο δεν έμεινε για αρκετά χρόνια παροπλισμένο στην Κάρυστο όπως μας λέει ο φίλος μας *uddox*, αλλά δύο χρόνια ''σκάρτα'' (αν και μικρή σημασία έχει αυτό).

Μου λύθηκε όμως μια απορία με την αναφορά του Έλληνα καπετάνιου εξ Αιγύπτου ως πρώτου αγοραστή γιατί όταν το πλοίο έφυγε οριστικά πια από την Κάρυστο μου είχαν πει ότι είχε πουληθεί κάπου στην Αφρική, ενώ εγώ ήξερα μόνο για τον δεύτερο (όπως αποδείχτηκε τελικά) και σημερινό ιδιοκτήτη ο οποίος είναι Ρουμάνος.

Όσον αφορά τις εργασίες που έγιναν στο πλοίο μετά την πώληση του, έχει δίκιο ο φίλος *uddox* μιας και ήταν σε πολύ μεγάλο εύρος για πλοίο 35+ πιά ετών, και αυτό βέβαια είναι ένα αισιόδοξο στοιχείο όσον αφορά βέβαια το (όποιο) μέλλον του. Δεν θα ξεχάσω φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που είχα δει στο μόλο ΔΕΗ (Nick the Greek - shipfriends) στις οποίες ήταν κυριολεκτικά ''ξεκοιλιασμένο'' αφού αλλάζονταν πάρα πολλές λαμαρίνες στο σκάφος.

Λαμβάνω ακόμα ως αισιόδοξο στοιχείο για το μέλλον του πλοίου και την αναφορά στο μήνυμα του *uddox* στο ότι ''ο σημερινός πλοιοκτήτης δεν δείχνει ενδιαφέρον για πώληση''. Μήπως έχει κάποια σχέδια για το πλοίο ???

Το σίγουρο είναι πάντως ότι λίγοι γνωρίζουν ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται ακόμα στο Πέραμα. Όταν πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι στην Κάρυστο είχα αναφέρει σε άνθρωπο που είχε κάνει καπετάνιος του για πολλά χρόνια ότι βρίσκεται ακόμα στα μέρη μας, είχε πέσει κυριολεκτικά από τα ''σύννεφα'' λέγοντας μου ότι όλοι στην Κάρυστο πιστεύανε ότι είχε φύγει πολλά χρόνια πριν για την Αφρική.

----------


## uddox

Φίλε Ε.Β ο σημερινός πλοιοκτήτης είναι Ελληνας.
Απ΄οτι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια και για τα 2 που έχει στην ράδα, και μάλλον δεν είναι προσωπικό το θέμα αλλά εταιρικό, δηλαδή αυτός μάλλον τα διαχειριζόταν και άλλοι είχαν βάλει τους παράδες.
Είναι ευχάριστη έκπληξη , ότι ο ίδιος έχει ήδη ένα φορτηγό, και ετοιμάζεται να αγοράσει και δεύτερο.

Απο την τελευταία παράγραφο και μετά πιθανόν να αρχίζει και ράδιο κουζίνα, οπότε μέχρι εδώ είναι αρκετά.

*ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ*

----------


## yannisa340

Πολύ συγκινητικά αυτά που κάνεις φίλε ESPRESSO VENEZIA. Καμιά άλλη φωτό θα βάλει  ο φίλος Μίλτος Χαλάς; Και για το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ αν έχει.  :Cool:

----------


## yannisa340

Υπέροχη espere. Και καθαρή. Πώς ήταν χωρίς τα άπειρα τσαλακώματα  όταν ακόμα ήταν καινούργιο!!! Μεγάλη ζημιά είχε πάθει το 1989 που κουτούλησε με ταχύτητα στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας γιατί δε σταμάτησε. Το τσαλάκωμα έφτασε μέχρι τον καταπέλτη. Ξαναέφτιαξαν τη μισή πλώρη από τη μέση και κάτω. :Sad:

----------


## NAUTILOS

[quote=Espresso Venezia;75272]Τέλη της δεκαετίας του '60, ένα πανέμορφο καινούργιο σκαρί έφθασε στη Ραφήνα, και έμελλε για τα επόμενα 32 χρόνια να γίνει το πλοίο ''σύμβολο'' 
του Νότιου Ευβοικού.  
Το όνομα αυτού *''Πόρτο Λάφια''* για το πρώτο μισό της σταδιοδρομίας του και κατόπιν *''Κάρυστος''* για το υπόλοιπο μισό. 
Σαράντα χρόνια κλείνουνε εφέτος από την ''γέννηση'' του. Το πλοίο ''των ονείρων μου'' είναι ακόμα μαζί μας, αλλά αργοπεθαίνει στη ράδα του Περάματος. 
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία-αφίσα είναι μια σύνθεση με φωτογραφίες άλλων φίλων καραβολατρών. Και είναι αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα μέλη του *nautilia* και 
σε όλους όσους το αγάπησαν, για την ''επέτειο'' των σαράντα χρόνων του. 
*''Ήταν ένα μικρό καράβι, ήταν ένα μικρό καράβι,*
*που έμεινε α, α, αταξίδευτο, που έμεινε α, α, αταξίδευτο,*
*οέ οέ, οέ οέ.......''*  

Μόλις το σχεδίασε ο πατέρας μου με ρώτησε αν μου αρέσει η γραμμή του πλοίου και φυσικά του είπα πάρα πολύ. 
Ο πατέρας μου και ναυπηγός που το σχεδίασε και έκανε την μελέτη του ηλεκτροϋδραυλικού συστήματος της πλώρης και του καταπέλτη ήταν ο Μιχαήλ Σωτηριάδης. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω περισσότερα στοιχεία για αυτόν τον μεγάλο επιστήμονα!!!

----------


## yannisa340

Μιλάς σοβαρά ναυτίλε; Ο πατέρας σου έφτιαξε αυτό το τρομερό έργο τέχνης που μας έχει ξετρελάνει μια ζωή; Είναι πράγματι έργο τέχνης. Αν παρατηρήσει κανείς όλες τις αναλογίες του , τα κοψίματά του, τα λοξά , το πώς φαίνεται η γέφυρα ανάμεσα στα δύο λοξά από κάτω, την καμπυλότητα της πλώρης, τις αποστάσεις των αγκυρών, το χαμόγελο της πρύμνης.... μα είναι τρομερό. :-D Περιμένουμε κι άλλα στοιχεία. Βάλε όλα τα σχέδια. Τις μελέτες. Να μας ξετρελάνεις.

----------


## Apostolos

ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΝΑΙ!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε *Ναυτίλε* ''καλώς όρισες''.

Τιμή μας που είσαι στην παρέα μας, τιμή μου που το πρώτο μήνυμα σου είχε παράθεση ενός δικού μου.

Ελπίζω να μας ''ξεναγήσεις'' στις γνώσεις και στις όποιες εμπειρίες σου από αυτό το μοναδικό καράβι, καθώς επίσης να μοιραστείς μαζί μας 
''έργα, ημέρες και βιώματα'' του πατέρα σου, Μιχαήλ Σωτηριάδη.

----------


## yannisa340

Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ είχε νηολόγιο Ν.Π. 2787 και το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ Ν.Π. 3045.

----------


## NAUTILOS

Θα ήθελα να πω ότι είναι ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ Η ΤΙΜΗ που αγαπάτε τόσο αυτό το πλοίο και κατ' επέκταση τιμάτε τον πατέρα μου χωρίς να τον έχετε γνωρίσει. 
Ο Μιχαήλ Σωτηριάδης γεννήθηκε στη Τραπεζούντα του Πόντου το 1900. Ο πατέρας του είχε ναυπηγείο ξύλινων σκαφών καθώς και οι πρόγονοι του για 400 χρόνια πριν όπως έψαξε και βρήκε. Σε ηλικία 17 ετών είχε κατασκευάσει στο ναυπηγείο του Πόντου το πρώτο του ξύλινο σκάφος. Είχε σπουδάσει στο Φροντιστήριο της Τραπεζούντος και γνώριζε ήδη 3 γλώσσες, αγγλικά γαλλικά και τούρκικα. Με τη καταστροφή του Πόντου πήγε πρόσφυγας στην Οδησσό όπου έμαθε τη ρωσική γλώσσα και σπούδασε ναυπηγός στο Πολυτεχνείο της Οδησσού. Το 1938 ήλθε στην Ελλάδα και εργάσθηκε ως ναυπηγός χωρίς άδεια. Για τον λόγο αυτό τις μελέτες του τις υπέγραφε άλλος ναυπηγός με άδεια. Το Πόρτο Λάφια (εγώ έτσι θα το λέω πάντα) ξεκίνησε για ανοιχτού τύπου όπως τό Αφάια αλλά επειδή οι καιρικές συνθήκες στο νότιο Ευβοϊκό ήταν άσχημες το ξανασχεδίασε κλειστό. Το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας είχε μικρό βάθος και έτσι η πόρτα έπρεπε να γίνει εμπρός λόγω μικρότερου βυθίσματος (εμπρός 1.90 πίσω 2.20) Το Πόρτο Λάφια κατασκευάσθηκε στα ναυπηγεία του αδελφού μου Ιωαννη Σωτηριάδη με τον τίτλο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ ο οποίος είχε σπουδάσει τη ναυπηγική από τον πατέρα μας Μιχαήλ Σωτηριάδη επι 6 χρόνια περίπου επειδή τότε δεν υπήρχε σχολή ναυπηγών στην Ελλάδα. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. Θα επανέλθω σε λίγες ημέρες με μερικά στοιχεία ακόμη. Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Ναυτίλε, δεν μας κούρασες καθόλου. Μακάρι να μοιραστείς και άλλες μνήμες σου μαζί μας, είτε για το Πόρτο Λάφια είτε για τα άλλα καράβια που σχεδίασε ο πατέρας σου ή ναυπήγησε ο αδελφός σου.

----------


## yannisa340

Τα λες ωραία ναυτίλε. Γιατί θυμάμαι στον καταπέλτη του έγραφε: ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ NAUTILUS Ι.Μ. ΣΩΤΗΡΙΑΔΗ ΤΗΛ ..... και έγραφε και ένα τηλ με 5 ή έξι αριθμούς που είχαν ξεκολλήσει τα ψηφία γιατί πάνω σε αυτά ήταν τα στηρίγματα από τα πέλματα των αυτοκινήτων τα οποία έκαναν πολύ θόρυβο όταν τα έβαζαν στη θέση τους οι ναυτικοί για να βγουν τα αυτοκίνητα. Με τη μετασκευή του Γούτου έβαλε μόνιμα πέλματα και έκαναν και κάτι εσοχές στην πλώρη για να χωράνε. Πες κι άλλα. :Cool:

----------


## Haddock

Ιστορίες σαν κι αυτές είναι που δίνουν ένα άλλο χρώμα στο φόρουμ. Νιώθεις ότι άνοιξε ένα σκονισμένο σεντούκι και βρέθηκε ένα χαμένο ημερολόγιο. Ξεφυλλίζοντας σελίδα σελίδα το ημερολόγιο αυτό, η ιστορία του Πόρτο Λάφια αρχίζει να ξετυλίγεται αργά και μεθοδικά.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή φίλε paroskayak είσαι καλός φίλος  θα σου πώ ότι εκτός από τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που μας δίνεις εδώ, σήμερα διαπιστώνω ότι και ο λόγος σου σκέτος είναι μια εικόνα.... Να είσαι καλά!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επειδή φίλε paroskayak είσαι καλός φίλος θα σου πώ ότι εκτός από τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που μας δίνεις εδώ, σήμερα διαπιστώνω ότι και ο λόγος σου σκέτος είναι μια εικόνα.... Να είσαι καλά!!!


Υπάρχουν μέλη στο φόρουμ που πραγματικά το κοσμούν με την παρουσία και τον λόγο τους. 'Eνα από αυτά είναι και ο φίλος μας Νικόλας (paroskayak).  :Very Happy:  




> ...Το Πόρτο Λάφια (*εγώ έτσι θα το λέω πάντα*) ξεκίνησε για ανοιχτού τύπου όπως τό Αφάια αλλά επειδή οι καιρικές συνθήκες στο νότιο Ευβοϊκό ήταν άσχημες το ξανασχεδίασε κλειστό...


Kαι εγώ φίλε μου Ναυτίλε *πάντα* έτσι θα το λέω. Το *''ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ''*. Όσο κι αν λόγω ηλικίας το θυμάμαι για πιό πολλά χρόνια ως Κάρυστος, ωστόσο οι παιδικές αναμνήσεις είναι πάντα πιό ισχυρές.

Όσο για τον λόγο που ξανασχεδιάστηκε ως κλειστό, αν και δεν τον ήξερα, τον είχα υποψιαστεί, και μάλιστα όχι μόνο λόγω των άσχημων καιρικών συνθηκών του νότιου Ευβοικού αλλά και για τον λόγο ότι το καράβι σαν ανοιχτό (λόγω απόστασης) δεν θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετεί και το λιμάνι της Καρύστου. 

Να σε ευχαριστήσω για άλλη μία φορά για την (απρόσμενη) παρουσία σου εδώ, όσο και για τα πράγματα που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι μεγάλη χαρά να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας φίλε Ναυτίλε όλα αυτά τα υπέροχα για το "Πόρτο Λάφια". Να είσαι καλά και να συνεχίσεις να ανασύρεις από τη μνήμη σου ότι σχετικό με το καράβι αυτό.
Ο φίλος Espresso Venezia έχει από καιρού προτείνει να προσπαθήσουμε να ταξίδέψουμε μαζί του μια νύχτα με φεγγάρι στα νερά του Ευβοϊκού.
Με λίγη προσπάθεια όλα γίνονται.
Εδώ ας θυμηθούμε την μοναδική πραγματικά πλώρη του.
Στον φίλο Ναυτίλο και σε όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους ...

----------


## nautikos

> Το Πόρτο Λάφια (εγώ έτσι θα το λέω πάντα) ξεκίνησε για ανοιχτού τύπου όπως τό Αφάια αλλά επειδή οι καιρικές συνθήκες στο νότιο Ευβοϊκό ήταν άσχημες το ξανασχεδίασε κλειστo.


Αγαπητη Ναυτιλε, μια που εισαι απο τους πιο αρμοδιους για το θεμα αυτο, να θεσω ενα ερωτημα. Το *Πορτο Λαφια* για οσους δεν το ξερουν ειχε και προηγουμενο ονομα πριν την καθελκυση, λεγοταν* Μαρμαρι*. Επισης υπηρχε και ενα ακομα πλοιο για ναυπηγηση με το ονομα *Πεταλιοι* και θα ηταν αδερφακι του Μαρμαρι-Πορτο Λαφια. Προκειται για το μετεπειτα *Αφαια*, η ποτε δεν κατασκευαστηκε αυτο?

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως έχει καμιά σχέση αυτο???

----------


## nautikos

Πολυ πιθανον γιατι και αυτο αδερφακι μοιαζει. Απλα θα ηθελα μια ακριβη πληροφορια.

----------


## yannisa340

> Πολυ πιθανον γιατι και αυτο αδερφακι μοιαζει. Απλα θα ηθελα μια ακριβη πληροφορια.


Mα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό!!! Πώς σας ήρθε ότι μοιάζει; Εντελώς άσχετο. :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

> Mα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό!!! Πώς σας ήρθε ότι μοιάζει; Εντελώς άσχετο.


Πριν βγαλεις αβιαστα συμπερασματα, ριξε μια καλυτερη ματια στο σκαρι. Θα διαπιστωσεις οτι η γαστρα (οι ναυπηγικες του γραμμες) αλλα και η πρυμνη ειναι ιδια. Αλλο αν διαφερουν οι υπερκατασκευες. 

Επισης να εχεις υποψη σου οτι το αρχικο σχεδιο συμφωνα με το οποιο χτιζοταν και το *Καρυστος*, ειναι σχεδον ιδιο με αυτο της φωτογραφιας του πλοιου εδω. Τελικα το Καρυστος εγινε κλειστου τυπου και οι υπερκατασκευες του δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το αρχικο του σχεδιο.

----------


## yannisa340

Εγώ επιμένω ότι σε τίποτα δε μοιάζουν. Ακόμα και η πρύμνη  έχει δύο κολόνες ενώ το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ έχει μία στη μέση  που στηρίζουν το πάνω πάτωμα εκεί στο άνοιγμα που είναι η άγκυρα. Τελικά αυτό στη φωτό είναι το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ή ΑΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ; :-D

----------


## Apostolos

Μην σε μπερδέυουν τα διάφορα κολωνάκια ή άλλες υπερκατασκευές. Δύο πλοια είναι ίδια όταν έχουν ιδιες ναυπηγηκές γραμμές, και όντως αυτά τα 2 είχαν κατα 99&#37; ίδιες. Ειναι σαν να λέμε πώς το Ελυρος εχει διαφορετικο απο το Sunflower Mito (ειναι αδελφα) γιατι έχουν διαφορετικό κομοδέσιο.

----------


## NAUTILOS

Θα ήθελα για άλλη μία φορά να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον και τα καλά σας λόγια για το Πόρτο Λάφια. Πράγματι ξεκίνησε στα σχέδια ως Μαρμάρι ημιανοικτό και στη συνέχεια όταν κατέληξε να κατασκευασθεί κλειστού τύπου πήρε το τελικό του όνομα. Είχε αποφασισθεί η κατασκευή αδελφού σκάφους με το όνομα Πεταλιοί που όμως δεν έγινε.
Το Πόρτο Λάφια όπως το Αφαία το Αγαπητός Α και το Αγία Κυριακή είχαν κατασκευασθεί με το διάμηκες σύστημα για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα.
Επίσης για πρώτη φορά πλοία ανοικτού τύπου κατασκευάσθηκαν από τα ναυπηγεία NAUTILUS Ι.Μ.Σωτηριάδη με γάστρα τύπου V σε αντίθεση με τις μέχρι τότε κατασκευές που είχαν τετράγωνη γάστρα και γιαυτό είχαν προβλήματα ευστάθιας και μειωμένης ταχύτητας  .
Ο σχεδιασμός και η μελέτη της πρωτοποριακής πλώρης ειδικά για την εποχή εκείνη καθώς και της μελέτης του ηλεκτροϋδραυλικού συστήματος που την ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει με το πάτημα ενός πλήκτρου από την γέφυρα έγινε από τον ναυπηγό Μιχαήλ Σωτηριάδη όπως ανέφερα σε άλλο μήνυμα μου η δε κατασκευή έγινε στα ναυπηγεία του Ι.Μ.Σωτηριάδη.
Κλείνωντας για σήμερα το μήνυμα να πώ ότι ο υδραυλικός μηχανισμός της πλώρης εστάλη απο την Γερμανούς που το κατασκεύασαν με συγχαρητήρια και θαυμασμό για την μελέτη και τον σχεδιασμο αυτού από τόν πατέρα μου μολονότι δεν είχε σπουδάσει μηχανολόγος. Φοβάμαι ότι σας κουράζω  αλλά η συγκίνηση που με έχει κυριέυσει είναι τεράστια.  ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ.

----------


## yannisa340

Δε μας κουράζεις. Αστειεύεσαι; Μόνο που την πλώρη την ανεβοκατέβαζε απ' ότι θυμάμαι από τον καταπέλτη στα αριστερά ο μηχανοδηγός. Πρώτα κοιτούσε από την ανοιχτή πόρτα αριστερά του αν ανέβηκε μέχρι τέρμα η πλώρη και μετά με τον άλλο λεβιέ απελευθέρωνε τα μάνταλα και κατέβαζε τον καταπέλτη κοιτώντας τον δεξιά του.  :Very Happy: 

Και κάτι άλλο. Η γάστρα τύπου V ή τετράγωνη πώς λογίζεται; Δεν ξέρω από ναυπηγικές ορολογίες. Το Πόρτο Λάφια έχει τετράγωνη ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## NAUTILOS

Δε μας κουράζεις. Αστειεύεσαι; Μόνο που την πλώρη την ανεβοκατέβαζε απ' ότι θυμάμαι από τον καταπέλτη στα αριστερά ο μηχανοδηγός. Πρώτα κοιτούσε από την ανοιχτή  πόρτα αριστερά του αν ανέβηκε μέχρι τέρμα  η πλώρη και μετά με τον άλλο λεβιέ απελευθέρωνε τα μάνταλα και κατέβαζε τον καταπέλτη κοιτώντας τον δεξιά του. :Very Happy: 

Σωστά αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός ήταν να λειτουργεί από την γέφυρα, ίσως αργότερα έγινε αυτή η αλλαγή που γράφεις για πρακτικούς λόγους. Δεν θυμάμαι καλά και ίσως κάνω λάθος.

----------


## NAUTILOS

Και κάτι άλλο. Η γάστρα τύπου V ή τετράγωνη πώς λογίζεται; Δεν ξέρω από ναυπηγικές ορολογίες. Το Πόρτο Λάφια έχει τετράγωνη ή κάνω λάθος;

Το Πόρτο Λάφια έχει γάστρα με καμπύλες ούτε τετράγωνη ούτε V.

----------


## Apostolos

Και για να καταλάβω, όταν λές διαμήκη σύστημα εννοείς τις ενισχύσεις της κατασκευής ε?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Πράγματι ξεκίνησε στα σχέδια ως Μαρμάρι ημιανοικτό και στη συνέχεια όταν κατέληξε να κατασκευασθεί κλειστού τύπου πήρε το τελικό του όνομα...
> 
> ...της πρωτοποριακής πλώρης ειδικά για την εποχή εκείνη καθώς και της μελέτης του ηλεκτροϋδραυλικού συστήματος που την ανεβάζει και κατεβάζει με το πάτημα ενός πλήκτρου από την γέφυρα....





> ...Μόνο που την πλώρη την ανεβοκατέβαζε απ' ότι θυμάμαι από τον καταπέλτη στα αριστερά ο μηχανοδηγός...


Για την ακρίβεια το πλοίο δεν ονομάστηκε ποτέ επίσημα Μαρμάρι. Ως Μαρμάρι -όπως άλλωστε *έχουμε ξαναπεί*- ήταν μόνο στα σχέδια όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος NAUTILOS. Το όνομα με το οποίο πρωτοταξίδεψε ήταν το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ.

Είναι απόλυτα λογικό όταν ξεκίνησε το καράβι η πλώρη να ανεβοκατέβαινε με το πάτημα ενός πλήκτρου από τη γέφυρα. Όπως είναι επίσης απόλυτα λογικό -για όσους ήξεραν το πλοίο- στην πορεία να παραμερίστηκε αυτή η δυνατότητα μιας και ήταν αρκετά δύσκολο έως αδύνατο να βλέπουν από τη γέφυρα το κλείσιμο του καταπέλτη ή το βιράρισμα των πλωριών κάβων (π.χ κάποιο πιθανό μπλέξιμο).

Έτσι η αρμοδιότητα στο ανεβοκατέβασμα της πλώρης πέρασε στον υποπλοίαρχο (και όχι μηχανοδηγό φίλε μου Γιάννη  :Smile: ), που ήταν πάντα στην πλώρη σε κάθε απόπλου - κατάπλου του πλοίου.

----------


## yannisa340

Εννοείς αυτόν που έβλεπε και έδινε τις εντολές πάνω στο κατάστρωμα. Εγώ μιλάω για  αυτόν που χειριζόταν τους μοχλούς στο γκαράζ. Τις εντολές φυσικά τις έδινε ο ψηλός με το μουστάκι με χαρακτηριστική φάτσα Γαργανουράκη  που ήταν υποπλοίαρχος και ο οποίος ήταν παλιά μπροστά στην άγκυρα στο Καστριανή Κέας.  Όμως αυτός που χειριζόταν τους μοχλούς ήταν ένας άλλος με μουστάκι που το είχε ξυρίσει κάποια σαιζόν :-D και λεγόταν Σταματίου αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Είχα δει τα ονόματα  σε κάντρο μόλις μπαίναμε στην πόρτα του σαλονιού στη δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου ,μπροστά από του μηχανοστασίου .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Τις εντολές φυσικά τις έδινε ο ψηλός με το μουστάκι με χαρακτηριστική φάτσα Γαργανουράκη που ήταν υποπλοίαρχος....


Aι γειά σου !!! Σωστός.  :Smile: 

Και το μικρό όνομα του οποίου (επώνυμο δεν θυμάμαι) ήταν Θεόδωρος.

Ακόμα έχω μπροστά μου την εικόνα, και στα αυτιά μου την φωνή του μπάρμπα μου του Νόβα, όταν το καράβι έφευγε από Κάρυστο :

''Mόλα όλα Θόδωρα''.  :Smile:

----------


## yannisa340

Μου έκανε εντύπωση στο ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ που είχε τα περισσότερα μέλη πληρώματος τα ίδια από την καθέλκυση για μια ζωή. Όπως ο πρώτος μηχανικός με το πράσινο φιατάκι , και ένας ναύκληρος που ήταν πίσω στην άγκυρα. Επίσης πριν από το Θόδωρο ήταν ένας ξερακιανός για 25 χρόνια  μπροστά στην πλώρη .

----------


## NAUTILOS

12-05-08 20:13       Apostolos                       Και για να καταλάβω, όταν λές διαμήκη σύστημα εννοείς τις ενισχύσεις της κατασκευής ε?

 Ακριβώς.

----------


## sylver23

εγω παλι το καρυστος το θυμαμαι απο τα παιδικα μου χρονια ως το πρασινο καραβακι της ραφηνας που ανοιγε η πλωρη του.παιδακι τοτε μου εκανε τρελλη εντυπωση.ηταν απο τα πλοια συμβολα της ραφηνας μαζι με το superferry κ  το πηνελοπη για εμενα.βρηκα περσυ μια ζωγραφια (ο θεος να την κανει)του σουπερφερυ που ειχα κανει γυρω στα 5 μ χρονια

----------


## nautikos

Και μια φωτο απο το αρχειο μου για τον _Espresso Venezia_. Το *Πορτο Λαφια* που το αγαπαει, στα πρωτα του βηματα... :Very Happy:  Παρατηρηστε τον κοσμο και την αποβαθρα. Αλλες εποχες τοτε... :Wink: 

portolafia.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου ναυτικέ να είσαι καλά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.  :Very Happy: 

Θα τολμήσω να πω ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το Πόρτο Λάφια σε αυτή τη φώτο βρίσκεται στην ομώνυμη τοποθεσία της Εύβοιας, 
μιας και σίγουρα δεν είναι ούτε στην Κάρυστο, ούτε στο Μαρμάρι και νομίζω ούτε και στα Στύρα.

Απέναντι μάλιστα, πίσω από το πλοίο -το βουνό που φαίνεται- πρέπει να είναι οι Πεταλιοί.

----------


## yannisa340

Υπέροχη. Μπράβο!!! Σίγουρα είναι στο Πόρτο Λάφια. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που φούνταρε την μπροστινή άγκυρα.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό το έκανε γαι λόγους ασφάλειας και για να "φρενάρει" για την ομαλή προσγυάλωση (κάτι σαν σπρίνγκ), αλλά και να έχει μια βοήθεια στην αναχώρηση αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Συμπερασματικά το βγάζω αυτό βλέποντας ότι η άγκυρα καλεί πρύμα.

----------


## nautikos

> Αυτό το έκανε γαι λόγους ασφάλειας και για να "φρενάρει" για την ομαλή προσγυάλωση (κάτι σαν σπρίνγκ), αλλά και να έχει μια βοήθεια στην αναχώρηση αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Συμπερασματικά το βγάζω αυτό βλέποντας ότι η άγκυρα καλεί πρύμα.


Πολυ πιθανο να εγινε οπως το λεει ο_ Leo_, αν και βεβαια για τη δουλεια αυτη εχει και πρυμνια αγκυρα. Εγω πιστευω οτι τη φουνταρε γιατι ειχε αερα αρκετο απο την ΔΕ πλευρα του (φαινεται λιγο απο το σημαιοστολισμο) και δεν ηθελε να του ''παρει'' την πλωρη. Στο οτι η αγκυρα καλει πρυμα ειναι λογικο αφου επεσε με την πλωρη και τη φουνταρε λιγο πριν σταματησει αναγκαστικα, δεν γινεται διαφορετικα.

Οπως και να εχει νομιζω οτι στη φωτο ειναι η πρωτη του αφιξη στο _Πορτο Λαφια._

----------


## mastropanagos

Βαποραρος το Καρυστακι..Το θυμαμαι ακομα να ερχεται να δενει στη Καρυστο με αυτο τον αξεχαστο ηχο που εκαναν οι μηχανες του,να ανοιγει το "στομα" του να αποβιβαζει και το καπετανιο Γιαννη Μιλιλη να ειναι στην αριστερη βαρδιολα και να κοιταει...Ειχα κανεις απειρες βολτες μεσα στο γκαραζ του με το ποδηλατο μου και τους λιμενικους να με κυνηγανε να βγω :Very Happy: ,θυμαμαι ειχε ιδιομορφο γκαραζ..!!Αυτο μου εχει μεινει σαν εικονα απο το βαπορακι που το συμαθουσαν και το συμπαθουν πολλοι καρυστινοι..!!

----------


## CASINO

Πόρτο Λάφια - Κάρυστος. Οι πιο εκπληκτικές παιδικές αναμνήσεις από τα ταξίδια της ζωής μου και όχι μόνο.

----------


## ekxba

Το συνημμένο αρχείο είναι απο την εφημερίδα "ΕΘΝΟΣ" του 1968 κι αφορά τα βαπτίσια του Πόρτο Λάφια στο Πέραμα.

Καθέλκυση_Πόρτο_Λάφια.jpg

----------


## sylver23

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: που το ξετρυπωσες αυτο??απαιχτος .πολλα μα πολλα μπραβο

----------


## yannisa340

¶παιχτος. Δεν παίζονται μερικοί εδώ μέσα. Ιστορικά αρχεία πολύ συγκινητικά. 
Αλήθεια τι είναι η διαμήκης κατασκευή; Πώς γίνονταν τα πλοία πριν από αυτό το σύστημα; Επίσης λέει ότι πάει με 17 κόμβους ενώ δεν έπιασε ποτέ πάνω από 12. Γιατί αυτή η διαφορά;  :Cool:

----------


## str79

Το πιο όμορφο πλοίο. Το θυμάμαι ως Πόρτο Λάφια στην Κάρυστο αλλά και ως Κάρυστος αργότερα. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα το 1982 ή 1983 μολόνοτι ήμουν 3-4 ετών μια εικόνα σαν φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου όπου Πόρτο Λάφια, Καστριανή Κέας και Χρυσή Αυγή ήταν δεμένα ταυτόχρονα και να γίνεται χαμός από κόσμο.

Όποτε ερχόταν το Πόρτο Λάφια όλοι παρατούσαν ότι έκαναν και το χάζευαν. Ο Μιλιλής το πήρε 190.000.000 και το γνωρίζω μέσα από τη GOUTOS LINES. Κρίμα που οι καρυστινοί δεν έκαναν κάτι να το κρατήσουν. Θα τους κόστιζε λιγότερο και θα μπορούσαν να το έχουν ως μουσείο. Αλλά κι όσο έμενε δεμένο στο φάρο της πόλης το άφηναν να ρημάζει και τελικά η πόλη έμεινε πια δίχως πλοίο. Πέρα από τα όποια οικονομικά κριτήρια και το βολικότερο δρομολόγιο του Μαρμαρίου, να είναι και κάποιο είδος τιμωρίας για εμάς τους ρομαντικούς; Ίσως;

Να είστε καλά όσοι ανεβάσατε αυτές τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες και μας ζωντανέψατε εκείνα τα χρόνια πάλι. 

Πάντως αν και αργό, στις μανούβρες και το μπες βγες ήταν καταπληκτικό.

Σχετικά με τα ατυχήματα του κάποτε λόγω του αέρα κουτούλησε και το λιμάνι της Καρύστου δίχως βέβαια σοβαρή ζημιά.

Όσο για το Κάρυστος ΙΙ θυμάμαι ότι είχε προσαράξει στο Μαρμάρι και από κει και μετά χάθηκε. Μάλιστα μια εποχή μπήκε και μια παντόφλα για Μαρμάρι που δεν άντεξε πολύ., ίσως και πριν το Κ ΙΙ. Έπειτα είχαμε και το Μαρμάρι του Γούτου το οποίο κατέληξε στην Αλβανία.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το πιο όμορφο πλοίο. Το θυμάμαι ως Πόρτο Λάφια στην Κάρυστο αλλά και ως Κάρυστος αργότερα. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα το 1982 ή 1983 μολόνοτι ήμουν 3-4 ετών μια εικόνα σαν φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου όπου Πόρτο Λάφια, Καστριανή Κέας και Χρυσή Αυγή (;; ήταν δεμένα ταυτόχρονα και να γίνεται χαμός από κόσμο.


Str79 είσαι σίγουρος για το Χρυσή Αυγή; Δεν θυμάμαι να πέρναγε ποτέ από Κάρυστο, ειδικά τις χρονιές που αναφέρεις, δηλ. μέχρι και τις 28/2/1983 που βούλιαξε.
Το δρομολόγιό του το θυμάμαι κλασικά ¶νδρο, Τήνο, Μύκονο, αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο για λίγο πιο πριν.
Οι πιο παλαιοί τι λένε; :Confused:

----------


## str79

Φυσικά και το θυμάμαι. Και το ναυάγιό του ακόμη έγινε αφού έφυγε από Κάρυστο για να συνεχίσει.

----------


## Leo

> Φυσικά και το θυμάμαι. Και το ναυάγιό του ακόμη έγινε αφού έφυγε από Κάρυστο για να συνεχίσει.


Είμαστε εκτός θέματος, απλά θα ήθελα να καταλάβω καλά. Αν εννοείς ότι να πριν το ναυάγιο του το Χρυσή Αυγή ήταν στην Κάρυστο, αυτό είναι λάθος. Αν έχεις αντιρήσεις συνεχίζουμε *εδώ*  αφού ανατρέξεις και δια΄βασεισ τις συζητήσεις που έχουν γίνει εκεί γα το ναυάγιο, απο τις μνήμες και άλλων μελών.



Επι του θέματος τώρα η πιο πρόσφατη φωτογαραφία του πλοίου Κάρυστος [Karistos, Πόρτο Λάφια] είναι *εδώ.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε str79, όπως ανέφερε και ο Leo παραπάνω, το "Χρυσή Αυγή" την μοιραία νύχτα δεν έφευγε από την Κάρυστο. Είχε βάλει ρότα για την Κάρυστο προκειμένου να σωθεί.

Το περιστατικό που αναφέρεις με το "Χρυσή Αυγή" στην Κάρυστο, πιθανόν να αφορά κάποιο απαγορευτικό.

Το "Κάρυστος ΙΙ" έμεινε,νομίζω, δύο χρονιές και έπειτα συνέχισε για την Ιταλία.

----------


## str79

οκ ίσως θυμάμαι λάθος ή ίσως το έχω διαβάσει αλλού λάθος για το ναυάγιο. Πάντως το βαπόρι αν και μικρός το θυμάμαι να πιάνει Κάρυστο.

Το ΚΙΙ πάντως είχε προσαράξει στο Μαρμάρι. Αυτό είχα ακούσει τότε και είχα λυπηθεί γιατί μου άρεσε κι αυτό σαν καραβάκι. Μπορεί όμως να πουλήθηκε για άλλο λόγο. Επειδή έχω ένα γνωστό ο οποίος είναι μέτοχος στο Γούτο και του είχε σχεδιάσει τις μηχανές στο Χαρούλα και το Αθήνα2004 θα κοιτάξω να μάθω αν μπορώ κάτι.

Πάντως θέλω να ευχαριστήσω για τις φωτο που ανέβασαν τα παιδιά. Τόσο αυτές του Πόρτο Λάφια όσο και άλλες σε άλλα θέματα για τα πλοία της Ραφήνας (Χρυσή ¶μμος, ΙΙ,ΙΙΙ, Νήσος ¶νδρος, Νήσος Χίος, ¶τλας, Κύθνος κτλ) μου ξύπνησαν παιδικές αναμνήσεις. Αυτά τα πλοία και για μένα ιδίως το Πόρτο Λάφια αντιπροσωπεύουν ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι της ζωής μου είτε στη Ραφήνα είτε στην Κάρυστο. Είτε 3 ήμουν είτε 22, κάθε φορά το χάζευα να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι σαν να ήταν η πρώτη. Αυτό το σήκωμα της πλώρης μαζί με τον ξεχωριστό ήχο που θύμιζε ξερόβηχα ήταν άλλο πράγμα. Το πλοίο αυτό αντιπροσωπεύει κιόλας μια εποχή καλύτερη, πιο όμορφη.

Έλεγα σε ένα Καρυστινό σήμερα όλα όσα ανακάλυψα για το Κάρυστος εδώ. Καμία αντίδραση. Τίποτε. Αυτό το πλοίο δεν έπρεπε ή μάλλον δεν πρέπει να καταλήξει μετά το Πέραμα σε κανα τούρκικο διαλυτήριο. Θα μπορούσε με την κατάλληλη συντήρηση να βρίσκεται και να στολίζει τη Ραφήνα και την Κάρυστο και να κάνει λίγα και αραιά δρομολόγια. Πιστεύω ότι πολλοί θα το επέλεγαν για το ταξίδι τους και να ξαναζήσουν την ιστορία. Πόρτο Λάφια, ντίσκο πόιντ στο Μαρμάρι ή μπαρμπάντος στην Κάρυστο, το παλιο Κοχύλι, τη μάχη για ένα τραπέζι στα τότε γεμάτα και σήμερα άδεια εστιατόρια της παραλίας και άλλα πολλά.

Στο πλοίο αυτό υπήρχε και κάποιος λίγο γεμάτος, με μουστάκι -νομίζω- και αραιά μαλλιά. Έκανε και κουμάντο στα αυτοκίνητα. Τον θυμάμαι όλα τα χρόνια και τον είδα αργότερα στο Εύβοια Σταρ το καλοκαίρι του 2003.

ΥΓ: θα ψάξω να δω αν έχω κι εγώ καμια φωτογραφία του ως Κάρυστος για να την ανεβάσω.

----------


## yannisa340

Νάσαι καλά για τα καλά λόγια για το καράβι μου. Πολλά τα βαπόρια αλλά ο βαπόραρος ένας:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Μου άρεσε η παρομοίωση για το θόρυβο που έκανε σαν ξερόβηχας. Ακόμα γελάω. Αυτός με το μουστάκι που λες ήταν ο Θόδωρας. Δες τον και σε φωτό πιο πριν. Ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Βάλε καμιά φωτό .

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Μια και βλέπω «κίνηση» στο αγαπημένο μου θέμα είπα να βάλω μια φωτογραφία.

 Οι συγκεκριμένες (κακής ποιότητας), πρέπει να είναι από το καλοκαίρι το 1991, ήμουν 13 χρονών και περίμενα το Κάρυστος για μια φωτογραφία.

----------


## str79

Μα αφού ξερόβηχε!!! 
Θυμάμαι τα καλοκαίρια στην Κάρυστο τα βράδια. Σε μια εποχή που δε βοφούνταν οι γονείς μας μη μας βουτήξει κανείς κι εμείς αλωνίζαμε αμέριμνοι την παραλία και παίζαμε στην προβλήτα αργά τη νύχτα με το Κάρυστος αραγμένο πάντα δίπλα μας. Απαραίτητη η παρουσία του δίπλα μας. Και τι αθώα εποχή ρε παιδιά! Το βαπόρι ήταν δεμένο, με τον καταπέλτη ανοικτό και μόνο μια αλυσιδίτσα να σε εμποδίζει να μπεις μέσα. Φύλακας δε νομίζω να υπήρχε μέσα. Πόσες φορές δεν ονειρευτήκαμε ως παιδιά να μπούμε μέσα και να ανάψουμε τις μηχανές του... Ακόμη πόσες φορές τα παιδιά δεν έκανα βουτιές στο μωλάκι στην πλαζ στο Αρχιπέλαγος κάθε φορά που ερχόταν το πλοίο. 
Επίσης αυτό πλοίο αν θυμάστε είχε κι ένα "πατάρι" όπως το έλεγαν κάποιοι πίσω στην πρύμνη που χρησίμευε ως μικρό γκαράζ. Υπήρχε μια ραμπίτσα που σε οδηγούσε αυτό και ήταν όπως έμπαινες και κοιτούσες πίσω δεξιά. 
Μου είχαν ακόμη δημιουργηθεί και το παρακάτω περιστατικό. Δε γνωρίζω αν αληθεύει απλά σας το μεταφέρω. Μου το έλεγε ένας φίλος Καρυστινός -πρέπει να ήταν 1998,1999- ότι το είχαν σημαιοστολίσει και θα ξεκινούσε από Κάρυστο για ένα εν πλω πάρτυ ως τη Μύκονο και τελικά μόλις έφτασε στη μύτη του κόλπου γύρισε πίσω. 
Είναι ένα καλοτάξιδο βαπόρι και θυμάμαι ένα αλησμόνητο ταξίδι από Ραφήνα για Κάρυστο που χοροπηδούσε στα κύματα...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα που αποτελεί σήμα-κατατεθέν για το "Κάρυστος".
Η πλώρη ψηλά.
Εικόνα επαναλαμβανόμενη από το 1969 και για πολλά χρόνια.
Μιας και το ενδιαφέρον αναθερμάνθηκε, ας ξαναγυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο για να ζήσουμε ένα ταξίδι από τη Ραφήνα στο Μαρμάρι.
Ταξίδι στα 1999, με το "Κάρυστος".
Φίλοι str79, PORTO LAFIA, yannisα340, Καπεταν-Αντρέα αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά ...

Το Καρυστάκι.jpg

----------


## yannisa340

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Roi . Επίσης χαίρομαι που στην ψηφοφορία  πήρε καλό ποσοστό και δεν ήρθε με 0 αποτέλεσμα όπως τόσα άλλα. Εξακολουθώ να επιμένω ότι οι αναλογίες αυτού του πλοίου το καθιστούν έργο τέχνης .Ας δει κανείς καμπύλες, και διάφορες αποστάσεις  ανάμεσα σε διάφορα σημεία του. Είναι το κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι όπως δεκάδες άλλα πλοία που είναι απλά κουτιά. 'Εχει τέχνη επάνω του. Ακόμα και η πλώρη αυτή δε συγκρίνεται με άλλες . Καμαρώστε τη.

----------


## str79

Roi να σαι καλά φίλε μου. Αλήθεια αυτό το πουλί στη φώτο λέτε να έπεσε πάνω στην πλώρη;  :Very Happy: 

Τελικά τόσοι οπαδοί και πιστοί του επιβάτες, μπορεί και να συνταξιδέψαμε καμιά φορά.

----------


## yannisa340

Nα σου θυμήσω str79 ότι  το πατάρι στο γκαράζ που έχει τη ράμπα ήταν κάποτε σαλόνι ,πριν τη μετασκευή την άνοιξη του 1984. Μάλλον δε θα το θυμάσαι λόγω ηλικίας.

----------


## str79

Μα δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω γιατί το είχαν ως πατάρι. Για αυτό και τα παράθυρα στις παλιές φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει εδώ.

Επίσης αργότερα πρέπει να έκλεισαν και τα παράθυρα του σαλονιού στην πλώρη γιατί στις παλιές φώτο τα βλέπω μια χαρά στη θέση τους.

----------


## yannisa340

Ναι, και αυτά τα καμπυλωτά τα έκλεισαν και μάλιστα μέσα στο σαλόνι είχαν βάλει ξύλα με άλλο χρώμα πιο ανοιχτό  στα μπαλώματα. Βέβαια έκαναν το 1989 μια ολοκληρωτική ανακαίνιση στο σαλόνι και το έκαναν κυριλέ πολύ με αφράτες μοκέτες, τζαμένια δίφυλλη πόρτα, καθρέπτες στις κολόνες μοντέρνες πολυθρόνες και αφράτους καναπέδες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο φίλε str79.
Το πουλί ήρθε για να χαιρετήσει και αυτό το αγαπημένο "Καρυστάκι".

Ανακοίνωση προς όλους τους συνταξιδιώτες: το ταξίδι με το "Κάρυστος" ξεκινά σύντομα.

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από τότε που το αφήσανε να σαπίζει δεμένο κοντά στον φάρο :Sad: 

(Υ.Γ. ελπίζω να εμφανίζονται οι φωτογραφίες αν όχι ενημερώστε)
KARYSTOS 6.jpg
KARYSTOS 7.jpg
karystos 3.jpg
karystos 4.jpg
karystos 5.jpg

----------


## str79

Σαν να έχει ένα παράπονο ρε παιδιά. 32 χρόνια σας υπηρέτησα και με πετάξατε σε μια γωνιά. 

Μου είχε διηγηθεί κι ένα περιστατικό μια θεία μου η οποία κι αυτή παραθέριζε αιώνες στην Κάρυστο για κάποια φορά τη 10ετια του 70 που δεν άνοιγε η πλώρη.  :Very Happy: 

Αλήθεια, μπορούμε να το επισκεφθούμε; Η τωρινή πλοιοκτήτρια ένας Θεός ξέρει που βρίσκεται για να δώσει άδεια.

----------


## Ellinis

Οι φωτογραφίες του φίλου Porto Lafia δείχνουν ένα καράβι που η πορεία του σταμάτησε απότομα. Έχει λεχθεί πως ο τωρινός του πλοιοκτήτης το προόριζε είτε για ταξίδια στην Αφρική είτε για χρήση σαν ρο-ρο.

Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις να έρθεις σε επαφή με την πλοιοκτήτρια, είναι η ESSCO SEA-CARRIERS Ιrodotou Street 3, Piraeus. Τηλέφωνο δεν έχω.

----------


## str79

με ότι γνώσεις έχω δύσκολο μου φαίνεται για RO-RO. Αυτό με 4 φορτηγά γέμισε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## str79

και από εμένα μια φώτο. Ιούλιος 2003 με το Κάρυστος δεμένο στο φάρο.
porto lafia.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία.
Μια γλυκιά ώρα, αλλά γλυκόπικρη η γεύση που μας αφήνει το παροπλισμένο πλοίο. 

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ

----------


## papaioa_george

*Όπως μου θύμισε ο φίλος Roi στο αντίστοιχο θέμα ( Ραφήνα ) έχω ταξιδέψει και εγώ με το πλοίο. .Πρέπει να ήμουν γύρω στα 15. Λίγα θυμάμαι από τότε. Τον υπάλληλο που έκοβε τα εισιτήρια στην είσοδο , το σκοτεινό γκαράζ ( σχετικά ) και τη βρώμικη σιδερένια σκάλα που έβγαζε αν θυμάμαι καλά σε ένα κατάστρωμα. Από το εσωτερικό θυμάμαι που είχε ένα μεγάλο σχετικά χώρο με τραπεζάκια ( σαν του σημερινού Εύβοια Σταρ) και δυο - τρεις καναπέδες ψιλολιωμένους πάνω στους οποίους χοροπηδούσαν 2 αγοράκια ήταν δεν ήταν 7 ετών. Θυμάμαι επίσης πως όταν πήγα προς τη γέφυρα είχε μια ξύλινη πόρτα που ήταν ανοιχτή. Ιούλιος καθώς ήταν μεσα στη γέφυρα υπήρχε Ο ΣΚΑΣΜΟΣ . Το τιμόνι ήταν ή κάπου στη μέση ή μπροστά μπροστά νομίζω προς τη μέση. Υπήρχε πολύς ανοιχτός χώρος , όχι σαν τα σύγχρονα πλοία. Θυμάμαι ακόμα πως ο πατέρας μου μου έκανε ξενάγηση και ο καπετάνιος με άφησε να κρατήσω το τιμόνι για κανα λεπτό. Ήτανε ξύλινο κλασσικό τιμόνι όπου οι ακτίνες προεξείχαν, όχι σαν το Σουπερφέρρυ 2. Και έχω μια φωτογραφία του αδερφού μου κοντά σε μια διπλή σκάλα. Σε ποιό σημείο του πλοίου βρίσκεται;*

----------


## yannisa340

Η διπλή σκάλα ήταν που κατέβαινες από το κατάστρωμα της γέφυρας στο κατάστρωμα του σαλονιού. Ήταν πίσω -πίσω. Αλλά οι άλλες από το γκαράζ προς τα πάνω ήταν πάντα πεντακάθαρες. Θα έτυχε καμιά σπάνια περίπτωση να τις είδες βρώμικες. Και το σαλόνι μπορεί να το είδες πριν τη ριζική ανακαίνιση για να είδες λιωμένους καναπέδες. Αλλιώς άστραφτε και πέταγες από την αφράτη μοκέτα και οι καναπέδες μοντέρνοι και φυσικά καινούργιοι. Δεν πρόλαβαν να λιώσουν δυστυχώς από όσο το θυμάμαι μέχρι το 2000.

----------


## str79

καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

Roi μας έγραφες για ένα ταξίδι που θα ξεκινούσε 2-3 ποστ σου πιο μπροστά, τι έγινε;

Αλήθεια έχει κανείς βίντεο με το Πόρτο Λάφια να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι και αν ανοίγει το visor ακούγοντας και τον ξερόβηχα του γυρίσματος σε diesel; Γιατί στο γνωστό βίντεο του 1994 στο youtube δε φτάνει έως το τέλος. Είναι και αυτό κάτι. Αφού ο 2χρονος γιος μου έβλεπε το πλοίο και τσίριζε χαρούμενος μόνος του. Σόι πάει το βασίλειο με το Πόρτο Λάφια! Παράλληλα άκουγες στο βίντεο αυτό τα πιτσιρίκια να φωνάζουν "το πλοίο! το πλοίο!".

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλή χρονιά φίλε str79.
Για τεχνικούς λόγους το ταξίδι καθυστέρησε για λίγο.
Ας ξεκινήσουμε, λοιπόν, απόψε.
Φεύγουμε για το Μαρμάρι.
Οκτώβριος 1999 ...
Δυο εικόνες από την πλώρη και την πρύμνη.
Θα δούμε και άλλες.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

"Λες και ήταν χθες"

Το Κάρυστος φθάνει στο Μαρμάρι.jpg

Η πρύμνη του Κάρυστος.jpg

----------


## str79

Ωραίες οι φώτο, ειδικά της πλώρης. Πίσω πάντως το θέλει το ματσακόνι του!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου, μην ξεχνάς ότι τόσο η πλώρη όσο και η πρύμνη ήταν μοναδικές σ' αυτό το πλοίο.
Τέτοιες πρύμνες δεν είχαμε και πολλές.
Και η σκουριά ήταν, συνήθως, στο πρόγραμμα ...

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Η παντοφλα διπλα ειναι   το  ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Μ ,πριν το ΛΑΦΙΑ, μαζι με την αλλη παντοφλα την ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ.Οι παντοφλες αυτες ηταν πριν το 68 που ηρθε το ΛΑΦΙΑ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλωσορίζουμε τον φίλο CHRISTO MATSOUKA.
Η παντόφλα με το όνομα *"Ιωάννης Μ",* δίπλα στο *"Πόρτο Λάφια"* θα πρέπει να είναι το πλοίο στην φωτογραφία του Απόστολου Κουρμπέλη στην σελίδα
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20712&page=2 

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ και θέλουμε να μας πεις και άλλα πράγματα για εκείνη την εποχή.

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Για σας κ παλι στην καλη παρεα σας ,για να θυμηθουμε τα παλια,εγω τουλαχιστον ημουνα στα εγγαινια του πλοιου το 68 ,ημουνα παιδακι 10 χρονων αλλα μου ειχε μπει το μικροβιο απο τοτε κ δεν γλυτωσα το ναυτικο επαγγελμα,κ το θυμαμαι το λαφια με τα λουστρα του στις κουπαστες,το τικ στα καταστρωματα, ισως το καλυτερο φερρυ της εποχης, με τις μακ τις μηχαναρες του, με τα ωραια δελφινακια του στις τζιμινιερες του.....ωραιες εποχες.Τελευταια το ειχα δει στη καριστο παροπλισμενο ,κ δεν μου εκανε καρδια να φυγω...μεχρι που το ανακαλυψα πριν λιγες μερες στο περαμα απο τις φωτογραφιες.Θα συμμετεχω σε οτι ξερω πληροφοριακα , σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι απίστευτο τελικά πόσους φίλους είχε αυτό το καράβι! Η φράση «"Χριστίνα" του Ευβοϊκού» τα λέει όλα...

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Ε βεβαια ,πως μπορει να το ξεχασει κανεις το λαφια ,ηταν  κ ειναι ακομα αγαπητο ,το μονο βεβαια που δεν ειναι πλεον ανταγωνιστικο,λογω μεγεθους, κ ηλικιας αλλα παραμενει ενα σκαρι απαικτο .Τωρα βεβαια για μενα μετα την μετασκευη αλαξαν πολλα πραγματα κ φυσικο ηταν ,αλλα οπως ηταν στην αρχη που επεσε το 68 για μενα ηταν το κατι αλλο.Βεβαια ολα ειναι θεμα χρηματων αμα ριξεις χρημα ....κανεις παπαδες,και αμα δεν ριξεις ...απλως κανεις καποια μπαλωματα.Εγω  φυσικα θα το προτιμουσα να υπαρχει ακομα στην γραμμη ραφηνα - μαρμαρι, κ να πηγαινω με αυτο απεναντι , αλλα τι να κανεις ?Ξερετε τι λεω δεν βαζουμε ολοι οι φαν κλαμπ απο κατι να το παρουμε κ να το φτιαξουμε ,εγω ειμαι Α μηχανικος θα αναλαβω τις μηχανες ,κ οι αλλοι αν εχουν σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα να αναλαβουν τα υπολοιπα ,.....
Αυτα για σημερα κ σας χαιρετω ολους  τους λατρεις του ωραιου!!!

----------


## yannisa340

> Ε βεβαια ,πως μπορει να το ξεχασει κανεις το λαφια ,ηταν  κ ειναι ακομα αγαπητο ,το μονο βεβαια που δεν ειναι πλεον ανταγωνιστικο,λογω μεγεθους, κ ηλικιας αλλα παραμενει ενα σκαρι απαικτο .Τωρα βεβαια για μενα μετα την μετασκευη αλαξαν πολλα πραγματα κ φυσικο ηταν ,αλλα οπως ηταν στην αρχη που επεσε το 68 για μενα ηταν το κατι αλλο.Βεβαια ολα ειναι θεμα χρηματων αμα ριξεις χρημα ....κανεις παπαδες,και αμα δεν ριξεις ...απλως κανεις καποια μπαλωματα.Εγω  φυσικα θα το προτιμουσα να υπαρχει ακομα στην γραμμη ραφηνα - μαρμαρι, κ να πηγαινω με αυτο απεναντι , αλλα τι να κανεις ?Ξερετε τι λεω δεν βαζουμε ολοι οι φαν κλαμπ απο κατι να το παρουμε κ να το φτιαξουμε ,εγω ειμαι Α μηχανικος θα αναλαβω τις μηχανες ,κ οι αλλοι αν εχουν σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα να αναλαβουν τα υπολοιπα ,.....
> Αυτα για σημερα κ σας χαιρετω ολους  τους λατρεις του ωραιου!!!


Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Εμένα μου άρεσε και η ανακαίνιση στο σαλόνι το 1989. Έγινε υπερπολυτελές. Ντρεπόσουν να πατήσεις.

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

Ευχαριστω πολυ την παρεα σας, το θυμαμαι κ εγω με την ανακαινιση που εγινε ,πραγματι ηταν πολυ ωραιο ,με ωραιο σαλονι λουσατο μπορω να πω, περασμενα μεγαλεια,ετσι ειναι ολα τα ωραια εχουν κ ενα τελος!!!

----------


## capten4

ΜΕΣΑ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ 1970....ΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΕΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΕΝΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΟ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ "ΚΑΙΡΟ "...ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ...

----------


## Django

Και εγώ μεσα ειμαι να τσοντάρουμε όλοι κατι και να το πάρουμε. Συμβολικά αγοράζω μια μετοχή (δε νομίζω να έχω και για παραπάνω) αλλα προσφέρομαι μια βδομαδα στην επισκευή σε οτι ποστο χρειαστεί (χαμαλίκι καθώς δεν έχω καμια σχετική εκπαίδευση). 
Δυστυχώς όμως φαίνεται να μας πρόλαβαν άλλοι, εκτός και αν ειναι τόσο παλια η σελίδα στην οποία εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα που μιλαει για την προηγούμενη πώληση του πλοιου. Ας προσέξουμε μια λεπτομέρια. Στην περιγραφή του πλοίου που κάνει ο broker αναφερει "Wooden decks need some work"..  
http://www.scandimar.se/ *


Απ την Δανια με αγαπη
Django

*Αφου το λινκ δεν θελει να με παραπεμψει...
1. Ανοιγουμε την Κεντρικη σελιδα
2. Τοποθετουμε τον κερσορα στο Sale and Purchase
3. Ανοιγουμε το Passenger Ships
4. To Καρυστος ειναι το δευτερο απο το τελος.
Ουφ

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Έχουν δίκιο και ο Νίκος και ο ναυτικός.
> 
> Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε και στην *πρώτη φωτογραφία* στο μήνυμα που άνοιξε αυτό το thread, οι εξαγωγές του πλοίου ήταν στα πλάγια.
> 
> Οι τσιμινιέρες του (δύο ως Πορτο Λάφια, και μία ως Κάρυστος μετά την μετασκευή του το 1983), ήταν διακοσμητικές.


Χαιρετω τα παιδια κ θελω να κανω μια παρεμβαση για τις εξαγωγες,αμα
προσεξετε τις τζιμινιερες στην ωραια ασπρομαυρη φωτο ανωτερω ο εξαγωγες
εβγαιναν στο ντεκ,γιατι οταν ημουν μικρος κ ειχα περιεργια θυμαμαι τα muffler με την μονωση (αμιαντο) απο τα πορτακια στις τζιμινιερες που εμεναν 
ανοικτα κ απο εκει ακουγα τις μηχανες,...αραχτος στο ντεκ.
βεβαια εν ετη 1969 ,πριν τις μετασκευες .
Σας ευχαριστω  πολυ!!!

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Και εγώ μεσα ειμαι να τσοντάρουμε όλοι κατι και να το πάρουμε. Συμβολικά αγοράζω μια μετοχή (δε νομίζω να έχω και για παραπάνω) αλλα προσφέρομαι μια βδομαδα στην επισκευή σε οτι ποστο χρειαστεί (χαμαλίκι καθώς δεν έχω καμια σχετική εκπαίδευση).
> 
> Δυστυχώς όμως φαίνεται να μας πρόλαβαν άλλοι, εκτός και αν ειναι τόσο παλια η σελίδα στην οποία εντελώς τυχαία έπεσα που μιλαει για την προηγούμενη πώληση του πλοιου. Ας προσέξουμε μια λεπτομέρια. Στην περιγραφή του πλοίου που κάνει ο broker αναφερει "Wooden decks need some work"..  
> http://www.scandimar.se/ * 
> 
> Απ την Δανια με αγαπη
> Django 
> *Αφου το λινκ δεν θελει να με παραπεμψει...
> 1. Ανοιγουμε την Κεντρικη σελιδα
> ...


Μπραβο φιλε  απο την Δανια ,ειδες τι κανει η αγαπη για ενα πλοιο,μακαρι να γινοταν κατι ....και να το βλεπαμε να ζωντανευει παλι ,αν κ το βλεπω αδυνατο!!!λογω ηλικιας!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eιμαστε εδω με τον capten 4 και αναπολουμε το καρυστος  και με επεισε να  να βαλω αυτην τη φωτο της γεφυρας του!

----------


## yannisa340

> Eιμαστε εδω με τον capten 4 και αναπολουμε το καρυστος  και με επεισε να  να βαλω αυτην τη φωτο της γεφυρας του!


Aκόμα και το τιμόνι είναι καλλιτεχνικό. Πάντως θυμάμαι που χρησιμοποιούσαν κάποιο μικρό μοχλό αντί για το τιμόνι αυτό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σκιτσακι που ειχα κανει πριν 14 χρονακια πια αφιερωμενο στον ομνυμο χρηστη!

skitsa (20).jpg

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Σκιτσακι που ειχα κανει πριν 14 χρονακια πια αφιερωμενο στον ομνυμο χρηστη!


Μπραβο ,πολυ καλο μου θυμισες τα παιδικα μου χρονια ,οταν το ζωγραφιζα στο λιμανι του μαρμαριου.

----------


## yannisa340

> Μπραβο ,πολυ καλο μου θυμισες τα παιδικα μου χρονια ,οταν το ζωγραφιζα στο λιμανι του μαρμαριου.


¶παιχτος. Τι να σου πω. :Wink:

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> ¶παιχτος. Τι να σου πω.


Μια φωτο απο το ΛΑΦΙΑ εν δρασει.....
some where in south evoikos

H φωτογραφια ειναι διπλα στους πεταλιους ....κ λεμπερουσα!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο...
Στα 1967 ναυπηγείται το πλοίο *"Μαρμάρι"* στα Ναυπηγεία Σωτηριάδη.
Το πλοίο αυτό πρέπει να είναι το μετέπειτα *"Πόρτο Λάφια".*
Οι λόγοι για την μετονομασία του έχουν αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα.

Ας δούμε πώς παρουσιάζεται το θέμα της ναυπήγησης του πλοίου στα *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* σε τεύχος του 1967.

Ο "θησαυρός" αυτός ανευρέθηκε από κοινού με τον φίλο μου τον *Ellinis* και αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους που ταξίδεψαν και αγάπησαν το υπέροχο "Πόρτο Λάφια" .....

"Ναυτικά Χρονικά" της εποχής (δεν είναι το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος"

Ναυτικά Χρονικά.JPG

*"Μαρμάρι"*

Μαρμάρι.JPG

Μαρμάρι 2.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Το κανατε παλι το θαυμα σας...

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω


 
Μπραβο ,οτι θα εβλεπα το σκαρι στην κατασκευη του στη δεξαμενη ,δεν το περιμενα ,μπραβο και παλι ...δεν εχω  λογια .Το μονο που θυμαμαι σιγουρα
οταν το βαπορι ηταν καινουργιο , ηταν οτι στο κατω σαλονι με το τζουκ μποξ ,ειχε κατι μεγαλες ασπρομαυρες φωτογραφιες που μολις ειχε ξεκινησει δρομολογια ηταν πιθανον στη γυαρδα τραβιγμενες??...δεν θυμαμαι,   ηταν ομως πολυ ωραιες φωτο που πιθανον να υπαρχουν σε καποιο αρχειο   και αν τις εχει προφανως το ναυπηγειο του  κυριου  σωτηριαδη!!!
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ !!!!

χρηστος Ματσουκας

----------


## polykas

> Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο...


_Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ,στον φίλο Αντώνη και ¶ρη για την καταπληκτική δουλειά που κάνουν.Συνεχίστε παιδιά...
_

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> _Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ,στον φίλο Αντώνη και ¶ρη για την καταπληκτική δουλειά που κάνουν.Συνεχίστε παιδιά..._


 Και απο εμενα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο  ,στα παιδια που πραγματικα κανουν εκπληκτικη δουλεια!!!!

----------


## yannisa340

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα. Καλά έπαθα την πλάκα μου. Ποτέ δεν περίμενα να το δω έμβρυο. :Wink:  
Τι είναι το διάμηκες σύστημα;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται, οποτε σύντομα θα έχουμε και νέα στοιχεία για το αγαπημένο μας *"Πόρτο Λάφια".

*Προς το παρόν, ας κυττάξουμε πάλι τα εξαιρετικά μηνύματα του φίλου Ναυτίλου στην έβδομη σελίδα του θέματος, στα οποία αναφέρεται , μεταξύ άλλων, και στο διάμηκες σύστημα.

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20712&page=7*

----------


## yannisa340

> Η έρευνα συνεχίζεται, οποτε σύντομα θα έχουμε και νέα στοιχεία για το αγαπημένο μας *"Πόρτο Λάφια".
> 
> *Προς το παρόν, ας κυττάξουμε πάλι τα εξαιρετικά μηνύματα του φίλου Ναυτίλου στην έβδομη σελίδα του θέματος, στα οποία αναφέρεται , μεταξύ άλλων, και στο διάμηκες σύστημα.
> 
> *http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20712&page=7*


Αναφέρεται στο διάμηκες σύστημα αλλά δε λέει τι είναι. Ούτε ποιο είναι το προηγούμενο που χρησιμοποιούσαν .

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Γιάννη, για το διάμηκες σύστημα θα σου πουν οι πιο ειδικοί.
Ας δούμε κάτι τώρα κάτι, φαινομενικά, παράξενο.
Στην λίστα των επιβατηγών-οχηματαγωγών-πορθμείων αναφέρονται, μεταξύ άλλων, το πλοίο με το όνομα *"Μαρμάρι"* και το πλοίο με το όνομα *"Πόρτο Λάφια". * 

Η λίστα προέρχεται από τα *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* και την "αλιεύσαμε" μαζί με τον *Ellinis.*

Μαρμάρι - Πόρτο Λάφια.JPG

----------


## yannisa340

> Φίλε Γιάννη, για το διάμηκες σύστημα θα σου πουν οι πιο ειδικοί.
> Ας δούμε κάτι τώρα κάτι, φαινομενικά, παράξενο.
> Στην λίστα των επιβατηγών-οχηματαγωγών-πορθμείων αναφέρονται, μεταξύ άλλων, το πλοίο με το όνομα *"Μαρμάρι"* και το πλοίο με το όνομα *"Πόρτο Λάφια". * 
> 
> Η λίστα προέρχεται από τα *"Ναυτικά Χρονικά"* και την "αλιεύσαμε" μαζί με τον *Ellinis.*
> 
> Μαρμάρι - Πόρτο Λάφια.JPG


Και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ το δίνει πιο μικρό 100 μονάδες. Μήπως το είχαν υπολογίσει για πιο μεγάλο ως ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ και μετά το έκαναν πιο μικρό;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και τώρα φίλοι μου, μια μεγάλη στιγμή.
Μια αγαπημένη εικόνα που βρέθηκε από τις αναζητήσεις μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis.

Η καθέλκυση του *"Πόρτο Λάφια".*
Από τα εξαιρετικά *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής (1968).

_"Ενώ καθελκύεται το οχηματαγωγόν "Πόρτο Λάφια" από τα Ναυπηγεία "Ναυτίλος"_

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους.

Porto Lafia.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Και τώρα φίλοι μου, μια μεγάλη στιγμή.
> Μια αγαπημένη εικόνα που βρέθηκε από τις αναζητήσεις μαζί με τον καλό φίλο Ellinis.
> 
> Η καθέλκυση του *"Πόρτο Λάφια".*
> Από τα εξαιρετικά *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής (1968).
> 
> _"Ενώ καθελκύεται το οχηματαγωγόν "Πόρτο Λάφια" από τα Ναυπηγεία "Ναυτίλος"_
> 
> Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους φίλους.


Το Ντουετο Roi Baudoin- Ellinis μας υπενθυμιζει οτι διχως την υπομονη και το μερακι τους ντοκουμεντα σαν αυτα θα ειχαν παραμεινει ισως για παντα στην αφανεια. Αραγε πριν απο λιγους μηνες ποιος θα φανταζοταν οτι θα εβλεπε εδω την ναυπηγηση και καθελκυση αυτου του πλοιου?
Κυριοι η λεξη ευχαριστω ειναι λιγη...

----------


## yannisa340

Και από εμένα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ. Η φωτό αυτή πρέπει να ήταν και στο κάτω σαλόνι του. Την είχαν κάνει μεγέθυνση.

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι οι ευγενείς λάτρεις των πλοίων, Ellinis & Roi, έχουν αφιερώσει πολύτιμες ώρες από τον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους, ψαχουλεύοντας παλιά περιοδικά και αρχεία τύπου. Αναθαρρεύεις όταν βλέπεις ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα άνθρωποι με μεράκι για κάτι, βλέπε ψηφιοποίηση ιστορικού αρχείου, που θα έπρεπε να είχε δρομολογηθεί εδώ και χρόνια από τους ταγούς της Πολιτείας μας. Τα συγχαρητήρια μου σε όλους σάς και σε όσους μοιράζονται τους κόπους τους μαζί μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλοί μου φίλοι, σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.
Το ταξίδι μας συνεχίζεται ......
με το   "Πόρτο Λάφια", το Θεοσκέπαστη", το "Έλλη", το Κυκλάδες, το "Λητώ", το "Απόλλων".

Ξορκίζοντας τη λήθη και αναμοχλεύοντας το παρελθόν.

----------


## summer_boy

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΠΕΣΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤH TH ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΟΣ. ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΚΛΥΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ''ΣΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΕΘΕΝ'' ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ. ΝΑ ΣΥΝΗΣΦΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΚΑΤΙ, ΠΑΡΑΘΕΤΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ KARISTOS ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΘΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ TAΞΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ. *

ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΤΟΥ !*

----------


## Stavros1973

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κλείσει αυτή η συζήτηση αλλά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και τις δικές μου αναμνήσεις από το μυθικό <τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου μάτια> ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ. Και αφού υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον σας υπόσχομαι μετά το Πάσχα να επανέλθω με πλούσιο υλικό κυρίως για την προ του 1983-4 εποχή! Έχω πολλά να σας καταθέσω αρκεί να μου δώσετε λίγο χρόνο για να συλλέξω το υλικό μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σας υπόσχομαι πως θα επανέλθω. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους σας!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κλείσει αυτή η συζήτηση αλλά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και τις δικές μου αναμνήσεις από το μυθικό <τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου μάτια> ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ. Και αφού υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον σας υπόσχομαι μετά το Πάσχα να επανέλθω με πλούσιο υλικό κυρίως για την προ του 1983-4 εποχή! Έχω πολλά να σας καταθέσω αρκεί να μου δώσετε λίγο χρόνο για να συλλέξω το υλικό μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σας υπόσχομαι πως θα επανέλθω. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους σας!!!


Kαλως ηρθες φιλε να εισαι καλα , Καλη Ανασταση και σε εσενα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Κάρυστος εν πλω...

karystos.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Καλωσορίζουμε τον καλό φίλο Stavros1973 και του υποσχόμαστε ότι το ταξίδι με το *"Πόρτο Λάφια"* βρίσκεται μόλις στην αρχή του.

Σήμερα Μεγάλο Σάββατο, ας δούμε μια μια καταχώρηση στα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* του 1969.
_"¶ρατε πύλας ...."_
Πρόκειται για μια διαφήμιση μιας εταιρείας για το _"Ηλεκτροϋδραυλικόν σύστημα ανερχομένης πρώρας και θύρας οχημάτων"._ 

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Καλή Ανάσταση  

¶ρατε πύλας 10.jpg

Πόρτο Λάφια -  ¶ρατε πύλας.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιο ντοκουμεντο roi baudoin και απο πισω βεβαια διακρινεται το ηπειρος

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει κλείσει αυτή η συζήτηση αλλά έκανα εγγραφή μόνο και μόνο για να μοιραστώ μαζί σας και τις δικές μου αναμνήσεις από το μυθικό <τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου μάτια> ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ. Και αφού υπάρχει τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον σας υπόσχομαι μετά το Πάσχα να επανέλθω με πλούσιο υλικό κυρίως για την προ του 1983-4 εποχή! Έχω πολλά να σας καταθέσω αρκεί να μου δώσετε λίγο χρόνο για να συλλέξω το υλικό μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και σας υπόσχομαι πως θα επανέλθω. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους σας!!!


 Bravo file stavro ,kalos irthes stin parea ,tou naftilia , k tou thrilikou porto lafia .ego etsi to ksero giati to 68 imun sta egainia pedaki tote!!!!

filika 
christos matsoukas!!!

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Καλωσορίζουμε τον καλό φίλο Stavros1973 και του υποσχόμαστε ότι το ταξίδι με το *"Πόρτο Λάφια"* βρίσκεται μόλις στην αρχή του.
> 
> Σήμερα Μεγάλο Σάββατο, ας δούμε μια μια καταχώρηση στα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* του 1969.
> _"¶ρατε πύλας ...."_
> Πρόκειται για μια διαφήμιση μιας εταιρείας για το _"Ηλεκτροϋδραυλικόν σύστημα ανερχομένης πρώρας και θύρας οχημάτων"._ 
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Καλή Ανάσταση 
> 
> ...


 para poli kali dulia!!!!bravo sas !!!k kali anastasi me ygeia!!!!

christos Matsoukas

----------


## sylver23

Μια φώτο του απο πλώρα!!!
Βρε παιδια τι γίνεται επιτέλους με το καρυστος??θα περιφέρεται χρόνια ακόμα?

P5101928.jpg

----------


## yannisa340

> Μια φώτο του απο πλώρα!!!
> Βρε παιδια τι γίνεται επιτέλους με το καρυστος??θα περιφέρεται χρόνια ακόμα?
> 
> P5101928.jpg


Τη νύχτα ανάβει φανούς; ; Έχει φύλακα;

----------


## yannis737

> Τη νύχτα ανάβει φανούς; ; Έχει φύλακα;


Τίποτα νεώτερο από το βαποράκι μου;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Καρυστος*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 065.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ααα το Καρυστάκι το είχαμε ξεχάσει. Μπράβο Apollon που μας το επανέφερες στη μνήμη.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι αυτό το πλοίο επί Γούτου ήταν βαμμένο πράσινο. Ήταν το μοναδικό πράσινο επί ιδιοκτησίας Γούτου  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω πως ο Γούτος δεν είχε άλλο πράσινο. Μάλιστα, δεν μου έρχεται στο μυαλό άλλο πράσινο ακτοπλοϊκό...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *1994* το *"Κάρυστος"* βάφτηκε στα πράσινα.
Η χρωματική αυτή επιλογή δεν κράτησε πολύ και σύντομα το πλοίο ξαναπήρε το λευκό χρώμα.

Ας ξαναδούμε μια λεπτομέρεια από την φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο περιοδικό *"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ"* το *1994.*

Πλοία στα πράσινα θα πρέπει, κατά καιρούς, να έχουμε ξαναδεί (νομίζω στις γραμμές της Ιταλίας).

Κάρυστος.JPG

----------


## Mythos

Akoma kai oi pio kala enhmervmenoi kanoun kapia fora lathi. To ploio vafthke prasino to 1983-84 otan kai perase stin idiokthsia tou k. Goutou kai oxi to 1994. Emine de prasino mexri to 1996 otan kai perase sthn idiokthsia toy k. Milili.

Sygnvmi gia ta Greekenglish.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Mythos,* το λάθος είναι προφανές, μιας και το πλοίο είχε πράσινο χρώμα για αρκετά χρόνια. Λάθος εκ παραδρομής. Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τη διόρθωση.

Σίγουρα, όμως, το πλοίο έγινε λευκό την επόμενη χρονιά (*1995*).
Το έχω φωτογραφήσει με λευκό χρώμα και τα σινιάλα του* Γούτου.*
Εδώ, η σχετική φωτογραφία (*Ιούλιος 1995*)

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=2478

¶ρα, σίγουρα, ταξίδεψε με λευκό χρώμα και για τον *Γούτο* (πριν περάσει στον *Γιάννη τον Μιλιλή*).

----------


## Naias II

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Μου ήταν όντως περίεργο ένα πλοίο πράσινο που δεν το έχουμε συνηθίσει στα χρονικά δεδομένα στις γραμμές της Ελλάδας.
Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πλοία άλλης χώρας που να είχαν πράσινα χρώματα. Βέβαια καμία σχέση, αλλά παρόλα αυτά το μυαλό μου πάει στα πράσινα φουγάρα της *Grace Line*  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

καποιο νεο για το αγαπημενο πλοιο των παιδικων μου χρονων?

----------


## Apostolos

Στο ίδιο μέρος περιμένει καρτερικά κάποιος να θυμηθεί την ζωντανή ιστορία του...

karystos.jpg

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΡΑΖΩΝΕΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ  ΤΡΟΠΟ!!!!!  ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΦΑΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ  ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΕΤΡΕΧΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ  ΕΦΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩ ΝΑ ΔΕΝΕΙ.  ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ  ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΦΤΥΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΧΡΟΝΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΤΣΙ.. ΔΗ. ΗΘΕΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟ???  ΤΟΣΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ  ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ!!!!  ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΑ  ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΧΩΡΟ  ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΟΥΝ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ!!!!!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Και σε εμένα φαινόταν τεράστιο όταν πήγαινα στο λιμάνι βόλτα με τον πατέρα μου σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία. Είχα ταξιδέψει μάλιστα (το 2000 σε ηλικία 7+ ετών περίπου.)* *Σε ηλικία περίπου 9-10 ετών θυμάμαι την έκπληξη που είχα όταν κατέβηκα στο λιμάνι για να δω το Κάρυστος αλλά αντί γι' αυτό είδα ένα κίτρινο με κάτι μπλε τσιμινιέρες που ήταν πολύ πιο μεγάλο ( ΕΥΒΟΙΑ ΣΤΑΡ ). Ρώτησα* *σε ένα πρακτορείο τι απέγινε το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο και μου είπαν ότι δεν ταξιδεύει. Στενοχωρήθηκα αρκετά αλλά μετέπειτα συνήθισα και τώρα θα στενοχωρηθώ αν φύγει το ΕΥΒΟΙΑ ΣΤΑΡ. Έχω και κάτι φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι μου. Τα μόνα που θυμάμαι είναι η πλώρη και οι άγκυρες που είχε (των οποίων τους μηχανισμούς περιεργαζομουν κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιου ώσπου να γεμίσω τα χέρια με σκουριά και αλάτι...) Πρέπει να είχε ελευθερη πρόσβαση στην πλώρη, πάντως εγώ θυμάμαι ότι πήγα στην πλώρη. Επίσης θυμάμαι ότι όταν πιάσαμε Μαρμάρι, καθόμουν σε μια πλαστική καρέκλα πίσω και έβλεπα την παραλία. Αφού βγήκε ο πολύς κόσμος κατέβηκα και τότε νομίζω είδα τελευταία φορά την πλώρη του πλοίου να κατεβαίνει και το πλοίο να λύνει και να φεύγει για Ραφήνα. Μετά γύρισα με το Μαρμάρι Εξπρές...*

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

ΠΟΝΑ Η ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑ ΛΙΩΝΕΙ!!!!!  ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolaos40

Σίγουρα το κάτασπρο του πήγαινε !!! Κρίμα που δεν είχε γούστο αυτός που διάλεξε το μπλε. Ακόμα και το μισό βαμμένο πράσινο όπως παλιά ήταν καλύτερο από τώρα.

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

H ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΕΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ?????

----------


## Apostolos

Η φώτο μου ειναι πρίν κανα μήνα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KARYSTOS στο λμανι της ραφηνας τον χειμωνα του 1996

new (201).jpg

Αφιερωμενη στον Θεο της ραφηνας capten 4

----------


## Naias II

Πως τι πέταξες έτσι αυτή τη φωτο?:shock:
Πανέμορφη!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

http://ropacorp.com/trading.html

για να ειμαι δικαιος το link που εντοπισα την παραπανω φωτογραφια

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

απο το ιδιο site για να θυμηθουμε λιγο και αυτα που δεν φαινονται με γυμνο ματι!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σημαντικες φωτο!Παντως γραμμες τελειως <απο παντοφλα> δεν εχει

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τελετή ονομασίας και καθέλκυση του επιβατηγού πλοίου *Πόρτο−Λάφια* της Νότιος Ευβοϊκός Ναυτιλιακή ΕΠΕ στα ναυπηγεία _Ναυτίλος_ στο Πέραμα

Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του _Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου._

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1135&thid=2035

----------


## Rocinante

Nicholas Nicholas...
 Τι εορταστικη βομβα ειναι αυτη. Τι σπανιο βιντεο !!!!!!
Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα αγνοουσα παντελως την υπαρξη του ΕΟΑ.
ΤΟ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ !!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ και χρονια πολλα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas Nicholas...
>  Τι εορταστικη βομβα ειναι αυτη. Τι σπανιο βιντεο !!!!!!
> Και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα αγνοουσα παντελως την υπαρξη του ΕΟΑ.
> ΤΟ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ !!!!!!!
> Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ και χρονια πολλα.


Αντευχομαι και εγω...

Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων  του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι...  Αναμεσα τους, φωτογραφιες  πολλων πλοιων με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, του 1960 και του 1970...  Πραγματικα ωραιοτατα πλανα... Θυμηθηκα τα χρονια της νιοτης μου στην Ελλαδα

----------


## Rocinante

> Αντευχομαι και εγω...
> 
> Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι... Αναμεσα τους, φωτογραφιες πολλων πλοιων με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, του 1960 και του 1970... Πραγματικα ωραιοτατα πλανα... Θυμηθηκα τα χρονια της νιοτης μου στην Ελλαδα


 Τι χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα μου λες Νικο μου. Αυτα δεν ειναι απλα δωρα.
Ενα Γιατροοοοοο !!!!!!!!

----------


## CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS

> Αντευχομαι και εγω...
> 
> Αφου κοιμηθηκατε χθες το βραδυ ανεβασα 40 ιστοσελιδες απο την Ελληνικη σειρα επικαιρων του Εθνικου Οπτικοακουστικου Αρχειου, ετσι για να τα βρειτε Χριστουγεννιατικα δωρα το πρωι... Αναμεσα τους, φωτογραφιες πολλων πλοιων με εκαναν να δακρυσω και να θυμηθω παλιες καλες μερες στην Ελλαδα του 1950, του 1960 και του 1970... Πραγματικα ωραιοτατα πλανα... Θυμηθηκα τα χρονια της νιοτης μου στην Ελλαδα


 
Δεν εχω λογια πολλα να πω , ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για το σπανιο αυτο υλικο!!!!

χρηστος.

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΕΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Πορτο Λαφια*

Ανακοινωση της 24ης Μαρτιου 1967
19670324 Porto LAfia.jpg


Ανακοινωση της 4ης Απριλιου 1968
19680404 Porto LAfia.jpg


Ανακοινωση της 11ης Απριλιου 1968
19680411 Porto LAfia.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Πόσο ευκολα μπορεί να σβυστεί ένα όνομα ιστορικό και να γραφτεί ένα ....Tracarrier ? Κυριολεκτικά, αρκετά ευκολα με το οξυγόνο, όμως στη μνήμη σε σβύνεται με τίποτα.
Αγαπητέ φίλε Roi, πραγματικά ! Η μνήμη είναι η μοναδική μας περιουσία !

karystos.jpg

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

υπαρχει κατι καινουριο απο το πλοιο η ακομα παραμενει ως εχει????

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Tracarrier*... φωτογραφημενο στις 31-12-2009.

DSCN0954.jpg

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Ενημερώθηκε, σήμερα στις 06.50, η Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος για βύθιση του Ο/Γ πλοίου «TRACCARIER» σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο παρέμενε στο αγκυροβόλιο Περάματος από τις αρχές του έτους 2004, χωρίς πλήρωμα και πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας . 
Στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου έσπευσε άμεσα πλωτό περιπολικό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, διαπιστώνοντας ότι δεν είχε προκληθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση, ενώ τοποθετήθηκε προληπτικά πλωτό φράγμα από την εταιρεία «ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ Ν.Ε.».
Από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Περάματος, η οποία διενεργεί την προανάκριση, ενημερώθηκαν ο Ο.Λ.Π./Α.Ε. και η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, για τις δικές τους ενέργειες, στο πλαίσιο της αρμοδιότητάς τους.

----------


## giorgos_249

*ΤΙ;;;;;;; Πότε ακριβώς βυθίστηκε; Χτες το βράδυ;*

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

το πλοιο ειχε απο 2/1 κλιση στα δεξια!!!!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

για αυτο εχθεσ που περασα δεν το βρηκα πουθενα!!!   εφαγα τον τοπο πρεπει να εψαχνα πανω απο1 ωρα αλλα πουθενα.  τελος παντων τα νερα που το αγκαλιασαν για πρωτη φορα το 1968 θα γινουν και ο ταφος του!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

42 ετων και τελειωσε ο κυκλος του εκει που ξεκινησε,
στο περαμα, και τωρα  θα ειναι διπλα στα ιστορικα πλοια της ναυμαχιας της σαλαμινος

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

κριμα και αδικο πραγματικα για ενα πλοιο που θα μπορουσε να γινει στολιδι του λιμανιου της Καρυστου και που σιγουρα παντως δεν του αξιζε τετοια τυχη να βυθιστει λογω καιρου στο Περαμα.

----------


## Rocinante

Τελειωσε λοιπον. Παντως οχι απροοπτα. Ή ετσι θα κατεληγε ή ρυμουλκουμενο στην Τουρκια.
Ο καλος μου φιλος Roi Baudoin που οσοι τον ξερουν γνωριζουν τους αγωνες του για τα περιβαντολογικα θεματα θα ηταν αυτονοητο να θεωρει οτι τα πλοια οταν κανουν τον κυκλο τους πρεπει να ανακυκλωνονται. Ξερω ομως οτι σε αυτον τον τομεα ειναι λιγο "αιρετικος" και οτι μεσα στην στεναχωρια του θα υπαρχει ενα κρυφο χαμογελο.
Αντωνη δραπετευσε...
Κουρασμενο και ξεχασμενο απελπιστηκε και τραβηξε πανω του την υγρη κουβερτα και αποσυρθηκε στα βαθια.
Βεβαια δεν ειναι μονο του εκει. Εχει παρεα.
Παντως στο μελλον θα ξαναασχοληθουμε με το Πορτο Λαφια.
Ισως δοκιμασουν να το απομακρυνουν απο εκει μαζι με αλλα τοσα που περιμενουν τη σειρα τους. Ισως παλι να μην γινει και τιποτα.
Μπορει καμια φορα να περασει απο εκει ο Κωστας ο Θωκταριδης και να ριξει καμια ματια. Να μας πει τα νεα του...

----------


## gtogias

Το Πόρτο Λάφια ήταν πάντα ο σύνδεσμος με την Κάρυστο και τις διακοπές, μικρές η μεγάλες. Ήταν πάντα η πρώτη επιλογή, τα ανταγωνιστικά σαν το Καστριανή Κέας ποτέ δε μας κέρδισαν όσο αυτό.

Κρίμα για το τέλος του, αν και νομίζω ότι είχε έρθει αρκετά χρόνια πριν, όταν φόρεσε αυτό το περίεργο όνομα και το μουντό χρώμα.

Δεν έφυγε μόνο το Πόρτο Λάφια, έφυγε και η εποχή του, η ανθρώπινου μεγέθους Ραφήνα, το καρνάγιο στην Κάρυστο, σχεδόν όλα όσα μας ενώνουν με τα παιδικά μας χρόνια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια πολύ δύσκολη στιγμή.
Η στιγμή του τελευταίου αποχαιρετισμού.
Τόσα χρόνια είχες την παρηγοριά να το βλέπεις από το καραβάκι για τη σαλαμίνα και την Κυνόσουρα.
Τώρα την έχασες και αυτή.
Τουλάχιστον, αυτό θα μείνει εδώ.
Καλύτερα στο βυθό του Περάματος από ότι στην Aliaga.
Έχεις δίκιο ο καλός μου φίλος και συνονόματος Rocinante για όσα γράφει.
Στο _"Γεώργιος"_ λέγαμε .... να κόψουμε τους κάβους για να ελευθερώσουμε το καράβι.
Το _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ έκοψε μόνο του τους κάβους.  

_Ονειρευτήκαμε ένα ταξίδι στον Ευβοϊκό με ολόγιομο φεγγάρι._
Το ταξίδι αυτό, τελικά, δεν έγινε ποτέ. 
Ας το κάνουμε απόψε όπως το είχαμε ακριβώς σκεφτεί.

Το πλοίο θα φτάσει σε λίγο στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας.
Στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα θα σαλπάρει.
Όλοι οι φίλοι θα είναι σίγουρα απόψε εδώ.
Θα ανοιχτούμε στα ανοιχτά και θα περιπλανηθούμε μέχρι να φέξει.
Την ώρα που θα χαράζει θα φτάσουμε στην Κάρυστο.
Ένας μερακλίδικος ελληνικός καφές θα μας περιμένει στο παλιό καφενείο.

Ένα άλλο βράδυ θα κάνουμε μια προβολή με slides εδώ στη Ραφήνα.
Θα σηκώσουμε ψηλά τα ποτήρια και θα ευχαριστήσουμε το _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ για όλα όσα μας έδωσε.

Κάποιες εικόνες της ραφηνιώτικης προβολής αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Εικόνες από ένα ταξίδι που έγινε στις _28 Οκτωβρίου 1999._
_Εικόνες που ανήκουν δικαιωματικά σε όλους ...._ 

_"Keep the ships sailing"_

Κάρυστος 18.jpg

Εν πλω.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το καρυστος δεν θα ξανασφυριξει...
Ο διαυλος εχασε το κατι του...
Η καρυστος μελανχολει
Αυτο το πηδλιο δεν θα το ξαναπιασει μητε ναυτης, μητε καπετανιος
Αυτο ανηκει πια στον βασιλια Ποσειδωνα

ADIEU KARYSTOS

new (198).jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

> Μια πολύ δύσκολη στιγμή.
> Η στιγμή του τελευταίου αποχαιρετισμού.
> Τόσα χρόνια είχες την παρηγοριά να το βλέπεις από το καραβάκι για τη σαλαμίνα και την Κυνόσουρα.
> Τώρα την έχασες και αυτή.
> Τουλάχιστον, αυτό θα μείνει εδώ.
> Καλύτερα στο βυθό του Περάματος από ότι στην Aliaga.
> Έχεις δίκιο ο καλός μου φίλος και συνονόματος Rocinante για όσα γράφει.
> Στο _"Γεώργιος"_ λέγαμε .... να κόψουμε τους κάβους για να ελευθερώσουμε το καράβι.
> Το _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ έκοψε μόνο του τους κάβους. 
> ...





> Το καρυστος δεν θα ξανασφυριξει...
> Ο διαυλος εχασε το κατι του...
> Η καρυστος μελανχολει
> Αυτο το πηδλιο δεν θα το ξαναπιασει μητε ναυτης, μητε καπετανιος
> Αυτο ανηκει πια στον βασιλια Ποσειδωνα
> 
> ADIEU KARYSTOS
> 
> new (198).jpg


 
*Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο γιατί ξυπνήσατε με τις φωτογραφίες σας μοναδικές αναμνήσεις από το πλοίο. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω πως το* 
*αγαπημένο πλοίο κατέληξε στο βυθό του Περάματος. Κρίμα.....*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο φίλος _Axos_ ανέβασε δυο όμορφες εικόνες με το _"Κάρυστος"_ και τον περίφημο πλωριό καταπέλτή του.
Δύο φωτογραφίες από το Πέραμα, δίπλα στο φορτηγό _"Μιχάλης"._
Αξίζει να τις δείτε.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=28028&page=33

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%F2#post313907

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...Τωρα πια σε εχουμε στην καρδια μας..._

ship 17_2010.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ετσι ειναι φιλε TSS APOLLON

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

θα ηθελα να ξερω. Οι παλαιοι καπεταναιοι του εμαθαν για την καταληξη του????Απο οτι ξερω ο Μιλιλης ειναι τωρα στο evia star.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Και μιά που ξέθαψα απ' το αρχείο μου, όχι καθαρή δυστυχώς!!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Αρε Καρυστακι ακομα και στα τελευταια σου υπεροχο εισουνα!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, το αγαπημένο μας _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει στα όνειρά μας. 
Πάντα στη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Μαρμάρι, Ραφήνα-Κάρυστος, αλλά και Ραφήνα-Στύρα.  

Ας ξεκινήσουμε την ιστορία από την αρχή.
Μια φορά και ένα καιρό στα ναυπηγεία του Περάματος..
Την όμορφη ιστορία θα την αφηγηθεί _ο Απόστολος Δόμβρος_ και περιλαμβάνεται στο βιβλίο του με τίτλο _"Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"_ που εκδόθηκε το _1999._

Περιλαμβάνει ιστορίες από το Πέραμα που αναφέρονται στη ναυπήγηση των γνωστών και αγαπημένων μας πλοίων.
Το βιβλίο το βρήκαμε μαζί με τον καλό φίλο_ Ellinis._
O φίλος _Haddok_ μας βοήθησε στη μετατροπή του με κείμενο.

Αφιερώνεται εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Ξεχωριστά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω από καρδιάς τον _Haddok_, τον _Django,_ τον _Νάξος,_ τον _Ellinis_, την _Natalia M.P._ και τον _Χρήστο Αποστολόπουλο._ 

Ας απολαύσουμε τον μοναδικό _Αποστόλη Δόμβρο_

 _Η ΑΝΥΨΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΠΛΩΡΗ_ 

_ΤΟΥ F/B «ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ»_ 
"Στο τέλος της δεκαετίας του 60 αρχές του ΄70 το Πέραμα έσφυζε από νέες κατασκευές οχηματαγωγών-επιβατηγών. Υπήρχαν μεγάλες ανάγκες στις πορθμειακές γραμμές και συνέχεια δημιουργούνταν νέες. Η χούντα των συνταγματαρχών έδινε δάνεια αβέρτα. Αρκούσε να πάρει ένας εφοπλιστής μαζί του, παρέα ένα φίλο του συνταγματάρχη  εν στολή, και το δάνειο από την _ΕΤΒΑ_ είχε κιόλας εγκριθεί.
Ο ναυπηγός _Γιάννης Σωτηριάδης_ για να προλάβει τις παραγγελίες έστησε στο Πέραμα τρία ναυπηγεία, το _«Σωτηριάδης I»,_ το _«Σωτηριάδης IΙ»_ και το_ «Σωτηριάδης IΙΙ»_. Οι Σωτηριάδηδες ήταν οικογένεια ναυπηγών από τον Πόντο, που κατέφυγε στη Ρωσία, όπως και _ο Μήτσος ο Αναστασιάδης_ με τον συνεταίρο του _Ανέστο Τσορτανίδη._ Ο πατέρας του Γιάννη Σωτηριάδη και ο θείος του ήτανε γνωστοί ναυπηγοί στο Πέραμα.
Η επιτυχία του _F/B «Αφαία»_ των Αδελφών _Λεούση,_ που ναυπηγήθηκε από τον _Γιάννη Σωτηριάδη_, έκανε το βιβλίο ποραγγελιών του _«Συγκροτήματος Ναυπηγείων Σωτηριάδη»_ να γεμίσει από παραγγελίες.
Μία από αυτές ήτανε και το _Ε/Γ-Ο/Χ «Μαρμάρι»_. Κύριος μέτοχος της νεοσύστατης ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας, που θα δραστηριοποιούνταν στη γραμμή _Ραφήνα - Κάρυστος_ και _Ραφήνα-Μαρμάρι_ ήταν ο Α' Μηχανικός Ε.Ν. _Δημήτριος Παντελής,_ φίλος μου από το Γυμνάσιο της Κηφισιάς. Μου φαίνεται ότι πήγαινε μία τάξη πιο μεγάλη, μέχρι που μεταπήδησε στη Σχολή Μηχανικών Ε.Ν. _«Ο Προμηθεύς»._
Έτσι, ο δρόμος για τον τεχνικό εξοπλισμό του _Ε/Γ-Ο/Χ «Μαρμάρι»,_ έτσι ονόμασαν στην αρχή το νεοναυπηγούμενο σκάφος, ήτανε για μένα ορθάνοιχτος.

Ο _Δημήτρης Παντελής,_ έμπειρος τεχνικός ο ίδιος, αλλά και ο ναυπηγός Γιάννης Σωτηριάδης, που ήθελε να πρωτοτυπήσει, δέχθηκαν αμέσως την πρότασή μου, να αποκτήσει το νεοναυπηγούμενο σκάφος ανερχόμενη πλώρη.

Η ανερχόμενη αυτή πλώρη θα ήταν η πρώτη σε ελληνικό οχηματαγωγό και θα εξασφάλιζε γρήγορη είσοδο κι έξοδο των αυτοκινήτων στο σκάφος.
Επιστρατεύτηκε ο ναυπηγός _Γιώργος Παπανδρόπουλος,_ διπλωματούχος του Πολυτεχνείου της Βιέννης, να κάνει τη μελέτη της ανερχόμενης πλώρης. Να σχεδιάσει, δηλαδή, την καμπύλη τομή των πρωραίων ελασμάτων και να υπολογίσει το βάρος της, στοιχείο απαραίτητο για τον υπολογισμό της διαμέτρου των υδραυλικών κυλίνδρων, που θα προμήθευε ο γερμανικός οίκος_ BAAS,_ τον οποίο αντιπροσώπευε το γραφείο μου, η _Technoship._

 Όλα προχωρούσαν καλά μέχρι που μια καθυστέρηση στην πληρωμή δανείου σταμάτητε το έργο. Επειδή τότε τα πλοία φτιάχνονταν με το σύστημα _«Κωτσόβολος»_, δηλαδή χωρίς λεφτά από τους ιδιοκτήτες, αλλά μόνο με ένα υπερτιμολογημένο δάνειο από την _ΕΤΒΑ,_ κάθε εμπόδιο προκαλούσε καθυστέρηση στη ροή του δανείου, με αποτέλεσμα οι πλοιοκτήτες να μην μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν στις υποχρεώσεις τους προς το ναυπηγείο, και αυτό με τη σειρά του να μην μπορεί να πληρώσει τους εργάτες του, που πολυάριθμοι και απαιτητικοί δούλευαν στα ναυπηγεία-παραθαλάσσια οικόπεδα του Περάματος. 

Την καταστροφή απεσόβησε ένας καινούργιος συνεταίρος, ο _Χρήστος Γούσης_, ιδιοκτήτης μιας έκτασης οικοπέδων στη θέση _Πόρτο Λάφια,_ στα _Στύρα της Νότιας Εύβοιας_, ο οποίος για να διαφημίσει τα οικόπεδά του πέτυχε το πλοίο να μετονομαστεί σε _«Πόρτο Λάφια»._ Έτσι οι δουλειές ξεκίνησαν πάλι, ανοίχτηκαν οι σχετικές πιστώσεις για την εισαγωγή του εξοπλισμού και για να προχωρήσει το _«Πόρτο Λάφια»_ προς την ολοκλήρωσή του.

Ο μηχανισμός της ανόδου ήτανε ηλεκτροϋδραυλικός και περιελάμβανε σύστημα κίνησης και ασφάλισης του προωραίου καταπέλτη και, επίσης, σύστημα ανόδου και ασφάλισης της πρώρας του πλοίου. Όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η εγκατάσταση και η ρύθμιση των βαλβίδων υπερπίεσης και ο ίδιος πάτησα το κουμπί από το χειριστήριο, όλοι οι παρόντες, φυσικά εμου μη εξαιρουμένου, μείναμε με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Μέσα στο βόμβο των ηλεκτροκίνητων αντλιών λαδιού άρχισε η πλώρη σιγά σιγά να αποσπάται από τις εξωτερικές λαμαρίνες του σκάφους και να ανεβαίνει. Όταν τερμάτισε και σταμάτησε σαν προσωπίδα περικεφαλαίας σηκωμένη, άρχισε αυτόματα να κατεβαίνει ο καταπέλτης του σκάφους, σταματώντας με το που ακούμπησε το μόλο.
Όλοι οι παριστάμενοι ξέσπασαν σε χειροκροτήματα. Εγώ το έπαιζα αδιάφορος και ψυχρός. Η «περδικούλα» μου όμως χτυπούσε τρελά. Στο όλο σύστημα υπήρχαν τόσες εστίες πιθανών λαθών, που κάλλιστα ο θρίαμβος μπορούσε να μετατραπεί σε φιάσκο.


Porto Lafia Domvros.JPG


Αφού απολαύσαμε όλοι τοι θέαμα της ψηλά αιωρούμενης πλώρης πάτησα ένα άλλο κουμπί. Ο καταπέλτης άρχισε να ανεβαίνει. Μόλις τερμάτισε, μπήκαν σε ενέργεια οι αιχμάνσεις ασφαλείας και αμέσως μετά άρχισε η πλώρη να κατεβαίνει. Μόλις έκλεισε τελείως, μπήκαν σε ενέργεια οι αιχμάνσεις ασφαλείας και τότε μόνο σταμάτησε ο βόμβος των ηλεκτροϋδραυλικών αντλιών.
- Κύριε Δόμβρε, ξανά από την αρχή, φώναξε ο Σωτηριάδης για να δει το Πέραμα ότι φτιάχνουμε αγγέλους!

Φαντάζεστε τι έγινε, όταν το _«Πόρτο Λάφια»_ έφτασε στην Κάρυστο για πρώτη φορά, στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι. Μαζί με την πλώρη του άνοιξαν και τα στόματα των παρακολουθούντων Καρυστινών.


Porto Lafia 2 Domvros.JPG

(Η φωτογραφία αυτή πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη στο Μαρμάρι) 

Το σκάφος αυτό, οι συμπλοιοκτήτες του το πούλησαν στον Αρκάδα και «αγκλιτσοφόρο» ακτοπλόο εφοπλιστή _Γιώργο Γούτο_, που το μετονόμασε σε _«Κάρυστο»_, και ο οποίος αργότερα το μεταπώλησε στον εφοπλιστή _Ιωάννη Μιλιλή._

Το _«Κάρυστος»_ εξακολουθεί και ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή _Ραφήνα-Κάρυστος_ και _Ραφήνα- Μαρμάρι_ και η πλώρη του, τριάντα χρόνια τώρα, εξακολουθεί να ανεβοκατεβαίνει κανονικά και χωρίς πρόβλημα. Μόνο από τα ναυπηγεία _Ι,_ _II_ και _III_ του _Σωτηριάδη_ δεν έμεινε τίποτα, όπως και απ' όλα τ' άλλα του Περάματος."

_Απόστολος Δόμβρος_
_ "Ιστορίες από το Πέραμα"_
 
Το βιβλίο γράφτηκε πριν από 11 χρόνια, όταν ακόμα το _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ ταξίδευε περήφανο και ομόρφαινε με την παρουσία του τη Ραφήνα, το Μαρμάρι και την Κάρυστο.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Αποστόλη Δόμβρο για όλα όσα πρόσφερε στην ελληνική ναυτιλία, αλλά και για την καταγραφή όλων αυτών των μοναδικών ιστοριών του.


_Η αντιγραφή της ιστορίας του Απόστολου Δόμβρου έγινε τον_ _Αντώνη Λαζαρή, σε συνεργασία με τον ¶ρη Μπιλάλη._

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ.
Θερμα συγχαρητηρια και ευχαριστιες.
Ο βομβος απο τις ηλεκτροκινητες αντλιες ακουγεται ακομα...

----------


## Leo

Και η όψη του βρίσκεται κάπου προς το Πέραμα... Ουσιαστική δουλειά από τους expert του φόρουμ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να προσθέσουμε σε όσα ανέφερε παραπάνω _ο Απόστολος Δόμβρος_ και μια διαφήμιση του ναυπηγείου _Σωτηριάδη_ για τα πλοία "τελούντα υπό κατασκευήν".

Δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό _"ΑΡΓΩ"._


_"Μαρμάρι" - "Πεταλιοί", "Ελένη" - "Αγαπητός Α"
_ 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει μία εμφανής διαφορά στα σχέδια των πλοίων αυτών.

Nautilus.JPG 

Μαρμάρι 10.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι εμφανες οτι το καρυστος εκανε τα παντα να εκμεταλευτει τους ημιυπαιθριους χωρους του :Surprised:

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο Αντώνη Λαζαρή και ¶ρη Μπιλάλη.Καταπληκτική δουλειά...*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είστε καλά για ακόμη φορά μας ταξιδέψατε στο παρελθόν....

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Αχ θα παθω εγκεφαλικο βραδιατικα και θα φυγω ακλαφτος!!!!  Σιγα σιγα παιδια γιατι ειμαστε και μιας καποιας ηλικιας!!!


Υπεροχες ιστοριες και φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι δεν θα ήταν κακή ιδέα μια φανταστική επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.
Ταξίδι επιστροφής, ταξίδι μνήμης.

Το όνομά του πλοίου, _"Πόρτο  Λάφια"_, ξέρουμε όλοι ότι το πήρε από μια περιοχή κοντά στο _Μαρμάρι_  όπου σχεδιαζόταν να γίνουν μεγάλες τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις.

Απλά να προσθέσω ότι _"Λάφια"_ λένε και το νησάκι που  βρίσκεται στην περιοχή αυτή.

_Ένα ελάφι στον Ευβοϊκό.
Ένα ερημονήσι με σπηλιές κι άγριες ακτές γύρω. 
_ 
Πρόσφατα, βρήκα ένα σπάνιο βιβλίο του _Τάσου Ζάππα._
Οι σελίδες του παρέμεναν άκοπες από το _1951_ που είχε  εκδοθεί.
Όταν οι σελίδες κόπηκαν ξεπρόβαλλαν κάποια μικρά "διαμαντάκια".

Εδώ, λοιπόν, ένα μικρό απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του _Τάσου Ζάππα "Της  στεργιάς και της θάλασσας"_  που αναφέρεται στο νησάκι _"Λάφια"._

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον _Niko P_, τον _Rocinante_,  τον _Βαγγέλη Αναστασίου_, τον _Χρήστο Ματσούκα_  και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

Λάφια.jpg


Tάσου Ζάππα.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το όνομά του πλοίου, _"Πόρτο  Λάφια"_, ξέρουμε όλοι ότι το πήρε από μια περιοχή κοντά στο _Μαρμάρι_  όπου σχεδιαζόταν να γίνουν μεγάλες τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις.
>   ..........



Πραγματι... Ιδου και τα σχετικα αρθρα απο τις αρχες του 1967

*15 Ιανουαριου 1967* απο την Μακεδονια
19670115 Porto Lafia.jpg


*2 Φεβρουαριου 1967* απο την Ελευθερια
19670202 Porto Lafia.jpg
*
24 Μαρτιου 1967* απο την Ελευθερια
19670324 Porto Lafia.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ σημαντικά τα δημοσιεύματα για το πλοίο που θα αποτελούσε τη θαλάσσια γέφυρα με τη Ραφήνα, ώστε να έρχονται άνετοι οι τουρίστες στην περιοχή.

Τα μεγαλόπνοα σχέδια της τουριστικής αξιοποίησης δεν τελεσφόρησαν με αποτέλεσμα η ολοκλήρωση της ναυπήγησης του _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_ να καθυστερήσει αρκετά.

Ας δούμε και το ναυτικό χάρτη της περιοχής με το νησάκι _"Λάφια"_ πολύ κοντά στην ακτή της Εύβοιας και κοντά στο Ακρωτήριο Βίγλα.
Σήμερα, στη θαλάσσια αυτή περιοχή υπάρχουν υδατοκαλλιέργειες.

Πόρτο Λάφια 20.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στη ωραία παρέα του Nautilia. Το ταξίδι μου στα Στύρα απο της 08/05-17/5/2010 εκτός του ότι είδα παλαιούς και καλούς φίλους , τράβηξα αρκετές φωτο απο όλα τα σημερινά πλοία, βρήκα και ένα αρχείο απο φωτο και έντυπα που με άφησαν άλαλο. Με την φωτογραφική μου μηχανούλα, προσπάθησα να αποτυπώσω την ιστορία μιας ζωής. 
Φωτο τραβηγμένες απο τον πράκτορα των Στύρων Κο. Γιάννη Παγκάκη και έντυπο υλικό πολλών χρόνων ήταν στοιβαγμένο μέσα σε 2-3 κούτες. Οι ιστορίες και το υλικό πολύ, έπρεπε να κάτσω 1 μήνα για να το φέρω όλο στην επιφάνεια (υπόσχομαι να ξαναπάω σύντομα). Είδη έχω αρχίσει και ανεβάζω φωτο σε διάφορα θέματα του Nautilia. 
Oι φωτο ξεθωριασμένες απο το πέρασμα του χρόνου, μιλάμε για το 1976, αλλά τα συναισθήματα γλυκά και γεμάτα αναμνήσεις. 
Η γραμμή Αγ. Μαρίνα - Νέα Στύρα άνοιξε στης 29/07/1976 με το ferry boat Ερέτρια (βλέπε ΕΓ/ΟΓ Αγ.Μαρίνα-Νέα Στύρα) και την ημέρα εκείνη είχε άφιξη στα Στύρα και το Πόρτο Λάφια (φωτο 1) γι' αυτό και όλος αυτός ο κόσμος στο λιμάνι. Φυσιολογικά το Ερέτρια που είχε δέσει στο κεφάλι του μώλου, έχει χαθεί πίσω απο το ...... τεράστιο (για την εποχή)Πόρτο Λάφια.  
Στη 2η φωτο το Πόρτο Λάφια περιμένοντας να φορτώσει στο λιμάνι των Νέων Στύρων. Προσέξτε το φορτηγό, το NSU και το FORD AGLIA, ενώ στο λιμάνι είναι απλωμένα δίχτυα και χταπόδια. 
Στη 3η φωτο, "αφιέρωμα διακοπές" απο τα Επίκαιρα της εποχής, με τις 2 καλλονές να ποζάρουν μπροστά απο τη γέφυρα. Προσέξτε εκτός απο τις κυρίες!!! τη βάση που έπιανε το σωσίβιο και το σινιάλο του πλοίου. 
Στη 4η φωτο, ένα διαφημιστικό έντυπο και τα "κατά προσέγγισιν χαρακτηριστικά" του πλοίου. (Δεν ταιριάζουν οι ημερομηνίες, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιός έχει κάνει το λάθος). 
Στη 5η φωτο οι εκδρομείς της εποχής. 
Τα συναισθήματα δικά σας, αλλά εγώ θα ήθελα για άλλη μία φορά να ευχαριστήσω τον Κο. Γιάννη Παγκάκη που μοιράστηκε όλα αυτά μαζί μου και μου επέτρεψε να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας, την μεγαλύτερη ναυτική παρέα, το nautilia.gr.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους.
Υ.Γ.  Γιάννη θα ξανάρθω σύντομαααααα :Wink:  :Razz:  

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 01 Εγκαίνεια γραμμης Στυρα -αγ.Μαρίνα 29-07-1976.jpg

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 02.jpg

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 03.jpg

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 04.jpg

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 05.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Pantelis2009  για τα    υπεροχα ιστορικα ευρηματα που μας χαρισε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον εξαιρετικό _Pantelis2009._

Πολλά μπράβο για την εύρεση του κρυμμένου θησαυρού.
Πολλά ευχαριστώ και στον κύριο _Γιάννη Παγκάκη_ που διαφύλεξε το θησαυρό.

Η γραμμή των Στύρων είχε ανοίξει μερικά χρόνια πριν από τη Ραφήνα.
Το _"Πόρτο Λάφια"_, το _"Καστριανή Κέας"_και οι γνωστές παντόφλες έφερναν τον κόσμο από τη Ραφήνα στα Στύρα.
Σιγά-σιγά το δρομολόγιο από τη Ραφήνα για τα Στύρα σταμάτησε.
Όσο για τις μπερδεμένες ημερομηνίες, χρειάζεται σίγουρα περισσότερο ψάξιμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι Roi Baudoin & Τ.S.S APOLLON ευχαριστώ για ότι γράψατε για μένα. Απ' το θησαυρό (of the topic) και η επόμενη φωτο. Πριν το Πόρτο Λαφια και Καστριανή Κέας, το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη απο το 1945-1962 με τον Cpt. Γιώργο Χατζή. Χαρισμένη στο Γιάννη Παγκάκη και όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia. :Wink:  

ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ 01.jpg

----------


## leo85

φυλε pantelis2009 Συνχαριτηρια γιαυτο το ιπεροχο υλικο:roll:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Φίλοι Roi Baudoin & Τ.S.S APOLLON ευχαριστώ για ότι γράψατε για μένα. Απ' το θησαυρό (of the topic) και η επόμενη φωτο. Πριν το Πόρτο Λαφια και Καστριανή Κέας, το Βασίλισσα Φρειδερίκη απο το 1945-1962 με τον Cpt. Γιώργο Χατζή. Χαρισμένη στο Γιάννη Παγκάκη και όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia. 
> 
> ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ 01.jpg


Συμφωνα με αυτα που μου ειχε πει σε συνεντευξη για λογαριαμο του περιοδικου εφοπλιστης που διμοσιευτηκε τον αυγουστο του 2009 το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ ανηκε και καπετανευε, μεχρι καποιο διαστημα, στον παππου του καπτα τασου βλαμη, τασο βλαμη επισεις απο τα στυρα ευβοιας.

----------


## Δημητρης Λ.

Κι όμως υπήρχε! Ο λόγος για το σινιάλο - λογότυπο στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου, που φαίνεται στο εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού "ΕΠΙΚΑΙΡΑ" της εποχής, πάνω από τα λυγερά μοντέλα, που σήμερα θα είναι σεβάσμιες εξηντάρες κυρίες. Δυστυχώς, κάτω από το "υγρό σεντόνι" που σκεπάζει πια το πλοίο, είναι αδύνατον να το διαπιστώσουμε όμως, μέχρι και τα τελευταία του ταξίδια στις γραμμές του Νοτίου Ευβοϊκού, χωρίς ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια, μπορούσε κανείς να διακρίνει στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου τα χνάρια από το αφαιρεθέν σινιάλο - λογότυπο. Διαγράφονταν οι παράλληλες γραμμές, ο θυρεός, τα αρχικά PL ακόμα και η σιλουέτα του δελφινιού κι αυτό δείχνει ότι πρέπει να ήταν ανάγλυφο και όχι απλά ζωγραφισμένο. Ο λόγος που το έψαξα και το παρατήρησα ήταν γιατί πρίν πολλά χρόνια είδα κι εγώ αναρτημένο το συγκεκριμένο τεύχος του περιοδικού (ταλαιπωρημένο και μισοσκισμένο) μέσα σε ένα παλαιό εμπορικό κατάστημα στην Κάρυστο (που πλέον δεν λειτουργεί) και παραξενεύτηκα. Στο αμέσος επόμενο ταξίδι μου με το πλοίο, διαπίστωσα όσα προανέφερα. Αν και ταξίδευα με το πλοίο από τα πρώτα του "θαλάσσια βήματα", η μνήμη μου δεν μπορεί να ανασύρει την εικόνα του σινιάλου - λογότυπου, αποτυπωμένου στον καθρέπτη του, όμως για κάποιο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα υπήρξε και ο λόγος για τον οποίο αφαιρέθηκε είναι άγνωστος. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι πως αμέσως μετά την πώληση του πλοίου στον Γ. Γούτο και την μετασκευή του, μαζί με τα νέα του χρώματα, αποτυπώθηκε ζωγραφικά στον καθρέπτη του, πάνω από το αφαιρεθέν σινιάλο - λογότυπο, ο ναύτης των κινουμένων σχεδίων Ποπάϋ που κι αυτός, μετά από λίγα χρόνια, καλύφθηκε με λευκή μπογιά.
Και μια σκέψη - πρόταση της τελευταίας στιγμής: ¶ραγε, πόσο φοβερό έξοδο θα ήταν η κατασκευή μίας πλάκας με το σινιάλο - λογότυπο αυτό ή ακόμα καλύτερα η κατασκευή μιας τσιμινιέρας, πιστού αντίγραφου αυτών που είχε το πλοίο, με τα γελαστά γαλάζια δελφινάκια και τα κόκκινα αρχικά PL ώστε να τοποθετηθούν σε ειδικό βάθρο στον ανακαινισμένο εσωτερικό μώλο του λιμανιού της Καρύστου και στο νέο λιμάνι του Μαρμαρίου, ως ανάμνηση και φόρος τιμής για τον επί 32 συνεχή έτη ακούραστο υπηρέτη και κουβαλητή της Νότιας Εύβοιας;
Ρομαντικό... ίσως, εφικτό... σίγουρα !

----------


## Ellinis

Καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ Δημήτρη Λ.! 
Η ιδέα σου για το να στηθεί κάποιο μνημείο "τιμής ένεκεν" σε αυτό το καράβι που βοήθησε στην ανάπτυξη της νότιας Εύβοιας, δεν είναι καθόλου υπερβολική. 
Και να προσθέσω οτι το πλοίο έφερε απλά το όνομα της πόλης, αλλά ένα όνομα που είχε την ιστορία του στην ακτοπλοϊα της Καρύστου. _Κάρυστος_ λεγόταν το πρώτο ατμόπλοιο του Κωνσταντίνου Τόγια που ξεκίνησε το 1895 να συνδέει τον Πειραιά με την Κάρυστο, και _Κάρυστος_ λεγόταν το πλοίο του Ιωάννη Τόγια που "έβαλε στο χάρτη" τη Ραφήνα συνδέοντας την με την Κάρυστο με επιτυχία για 15 περίπου χρόνια.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θερμό καλωσόρισμα στον _Δημήτρη Λ._

Το πλοίο αποτέλεσε την πλωτή γέφυρα Ραφήνας-Νότιας Εύβοιας για 30 τόσα χρόνια. Μπορεί τα αρχικά μεγαλεπήβολα σχέδια για την τουριστική ανάπτυξη της περιοχής "Πορτο Λάφια" να μην υλοποιήθηκαν, αλλά το πλοίο αποτέλεσε μια σπουδαία αποστολή στην ανάπτυξη της περιοχής.

Η ιδέα του _Δημήτρη Λ._ αξίζει να υλοποιηθεί.

Εδώ η τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου κατά τη διάρκεια ενός όμορφου ταξιδιού από τη Ραφήνα στο Μαρμάρι, τον Οκτώβριο του 1999.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. 

τσιμινιέρα.jpg

----------


## Δημητρης Λ.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από την όμορφη παρέα του Nautilia που, ως πρωτόμπαρκος, δεν χαιρέτησα τα πολυάριθμα μέλη του όμως, όταν ανακάλυψα το forum σας, αιφνιδιάστηκα βλέποντας πόσους φίλους είχε και εξακολουθεί να έχει αυτό το υπέροχο πλοίο. Έτσι, η ευχάριστη έκπληξή μου, υπερίσχυσε της υποχρέωσής μου αυτής, οπότε επιτρέψτε μου να το κάνω τώρα. *Πολλούς*, λοιπόν,* χαρετισμούς σε όλους σας* που εξαλείψατε σε μια στιγμή, την μοναξιά που ένιωθα αναπολώντας τα ταξίδια με το PORTO LAFIA. Εξ αιτίας σας έμαθα και είδα τόσα πολλά που δεν γνώριζα για το πλοίο (χίλια ευχαριστώ και μπράβο σας) και είμαι έτοιμος να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ότι ξέρω ή έχω και αφορά σε αυτό. Όπως, για παράδειγμα, δύο αποκόμματα εισητηρίων του που έχω φυλάξει, ένα ως ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, από το τελευταίο ταξίδι που έκανα μαζί του, λίγες ημέρες πρίν την αποδρομολόγησή του το 2000 (λες και ήξερα ότι δεν πρόκειται να το ξαναδώ), μα κυρίως ένα ως PORTO LAFIA, από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80, που πλέον το θεωρώ συλλεκτικό! 
Σύντομα κοντά σας....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΑRYSTOS.....
Ειναι χειμωνας του 1996
Το ΚΑRYSTOS κανει αναποδα για αλλο ενα ταξιδι
Μας θυμηζει τα παιδικα μας χρονια οπου τα μεγεθη δεν ειχαν σημασια
Ολα φανταζαν πρωτογνωρα....
Ετσι και το KARYSTOS

new (159).jpg

Ειδικη αφιερωση στον καλο φιλο και ιστορικο της Ραφηνας, και οχι μονον, Roi Baudoin

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα θερμό ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο _BEN BRUCE_ για τα καλά του λόγια και την  πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε.

Ας του αφιερώσω με τη σειρά μου μια φωτογραφία με τη γέφυρα του πλοίου.
(Η φωτογραφία δείχνει και εμένα, αλλά αυτό με τη βοήθεια του PHOTOSHOP μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί. Προσπάθησα να αφαιρέσω τον εαυτό μου, αλλά το αποτέλεσμα δεν ήταν καλό).

Φθάνοντας στο Μαρμάρι.
28 Οκτωβρίου 1999.
Έχεις την αίσθηση ότι ήταν χθες ...

_Εν πλω 
               toujours ....
_
ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ εν πλω toujours.jpg

----------


## Stavros1973

ΤΟ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ!

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟ 1983 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ ΦΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΥΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΩΝ!
ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ *ΣΑΛΙΓΚΑΡΟ* (_ΕΤΣΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΩΜΑΤΟΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΥ_) ΕΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΪΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟ *ΜΠΑΛΟΥΡΗ* ΕΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ.

DSC00549.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε *Stavros1973.

Το "Πόρτο Λάφια" στο Πόρτο Λάφια.
Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία και πολύ όμορφη περιγραφή.

Με το βοήθεια όλων** έρχονται σιγά-σιγά* *ολοένα και περισσότερα ντοκουμέντα γύρω από τα έργα και τις ημέρες του θρυλικού "Πόρτο Λάφια" στο Νότιο Ευβοϊκό.

*

----------


## gtogias

Φίλε Stavros1973 ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ. 

Είναι τόσο λίγες οι φωτογραφίες του Πόρτο Λάφια με αυτό το όνομα, πόσο μάλλον να το βλέπεις και στον οικισμό από τον οποίο πήρε το όνομα (και τη χρηματοδότηση για να ολοκληρωθεί).

----------


## pantelis2009

H Φωτο & η περιγραφή σου φίλε Stavros1973, όλα τα λεπτά. Ευχαριστούμε για το ντοκουμέντο. :Very Happy:

----------


## Stavros1973

ΤΟ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΑ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΩΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΩΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΟΙΚΟΔΟΜΙΚΑ ΥΛΙΚΑ, ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΕΡΓΑΤΕΣ! 
ΝΑ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ. 
Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ, ΦΥΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΤΕ, (ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ '60!) ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΛΥΒΑ ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ, ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΚΕ Ο ΜΩΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΔΕΝΕ ΤΟ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ".

ΔΙΠΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΩΛΟ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΝΑ "ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΟΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΗΜΑ" (ΤΑ ΕΡΕΙΠΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΟΙΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΚΟΜΑ!). ΠΑΙΔΙ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ ΨΗΛΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΤΟΙΧΟ!

DSC00804.jpg

DSC00807.jpg

----------


## Stavros1973

ΜΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ!

DSC00806.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Stavros1973 ειναι πανεμορφες αλλα και  συλλεκτικες οι φωτογραφιες-ντοκουμεντα που μοιραζεσαι  μαζι μας Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Stavros1973

> Φιλε Stavros1973 ειναι πανεμορφες αλλα και συλλεκτικες οι φωτογραφιες-ντοκουμεντα που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας Ευχαριστουμε.


ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΙ ΜΟΙΡΑΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ! 
ΟΠΩΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΩΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ! 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΓΝΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ. ΩΣΤΟΣΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΑΣΚΟΥΣΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΑΤΑΜΑΧΗΤΗ ΓΟΗΤΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝΑ ΠΑΙΔΙ!

ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ (ΚΑΙ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ) ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ "ΜΕΣΑ" (ΧΑΧΑ!).

----------


## Nikolaos40

Και μας έχει αφήσει σε αγωνία τόση ώρα; Πες και βάλε. Και σε ευχαριστώ και γω για όλες τις προηγούμενες.

----------


## Stavros1973

ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ! ΤΟ ΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΛΩ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΚΑΙ Ο ΚΑΤΟΧΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΣΠΑΕΙ ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟΣΠΑΣΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ!!! ΧΑΧΑ!!! 
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Απλά συγχαρητήρια... Ντοκουμέντα διαμάντια, χωρίς υδατογραφήματα και υφάκια... Απλά όμορφα μοναδικά!

----------


## ekxba

Στην τελευταία φωτό δεξιά δίπλα στην αποβάθρα δεμένο  στο αγριόκεδρο(θαμνοκυπάρισσο,ντιλίνια,φίδα κλπ.)  υπήρχε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια  ένα σπασμένο τρεχαντήρι, που λένε οτι έκανε την διαδρομή Μαρμάρι-Πόρτο Λάφια , μέχρι που κάποια φορά χτύπησε κάπου κι ο ιδιοκτήτης το παράτησε. Πρέπει να ήταν πιο μεγάλο απο το της φωτό. Παρέμεινε δεμένο και λεηλατημένο πάνω απο 30 χρόνια μέχρι που το κάψανε και τα υπολείματα είναι εκεί κοντά.

Συνέχισε Σταύρο. Μεγάλη ιστορία το 
Πόρτο Λάφια.

----------


## Stavros1973

> Στην τελευταία φωτό δεξιά δίπλα στην αποβάθρα δεμένο στο αγριόκεδρο(θαμνοκυπάρισσο,ντιλίνια,φίδα κλπ.) υπήρχε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ένα σπασμένο τρεχαντήρι, που λένε οτι έκανε την διαδρομή Μαρμάρι-Πόρτο Λάφια , μέχρι που κάποια φορά χτύπησε κάπου κι ο ιδιοκτήτης το παράτησε. Πρέπει να ήταν πιο μεγάλο απο το της φωτό. Παρέμεινε δεμένο και λεηλατημένο πάνω απο 30 χρόνια μέχρι που το κάψανε και τα υπολείματα είναι εκεί κοντά.
> 
> Συνέχισε Σταύρο. Μεγάλη ιστορία το 
> Πόρτο Λάφια.


ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ! ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΑΝΤΗΡΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤ' ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑΣ! ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ-ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ! (ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΑΛΟΥΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΗ ΠΩΣ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ! ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΦΥΛΑΞΗ!)

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ!

DSC00802.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου). *Καθελκυση Ελληνικου επιβατηγου το οποιον δεν μπορω να αναγνωρισω


*
Launching of ship.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια και σπανια φωτο.Το πλοιο ειναι εμφανεστατα το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ μετεπειτα ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο    ευρημα   φιλε  Nicholas!

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι και αυτή μία ένεση τρέλας!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είχα τη χαρά να φωτογραφήσω πολλές φορές το *"Κάρυστος".*
Και είναι σίγουρα μεγάλη χαρά να μοιράζομαι αυτές τις φωτογραφίες με όσους το αγάπησαν.

Μιας και κάποιες από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν χαθεί θα τις ξαναανεβάσω (εκτός αν φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα).

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η μία φωτογραφία που είχε ανεβάσει ο φίλος *Espresso Venezia* είναι μία από τις παρακάτω (στο σχετικό μήνυμα του *george_kerkyra*).
Το ωραίο, βέβαια, είναι ότι την είχε ανεβάσει ως *"Πόρτο Λάφια",* αφού την μετέτρεψε μέσω του PHOTOSHOP.

Εδώ, ας τη δούμε στην κανονική της μορφή.
Ένα απόγευμα, όπως όλα τα άλλα, το *"Κάρυστος"* φθάνει στην Ραφήνα και ανοίγει τον πλωριό καταπέλτη.
Μια ιεροτελεστία που κράτησε τριάντα τόσα χρόνια.

Αύριο πάμε πάλι στο Μαρμάρι.
Και τι δεν θα έδινα για να ταξιδεύαμε και πάλι με το *"Καρυστάκι"...*

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.
Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και στον Παναγιώτη Ματσούκα που σήμερα γιορτάζει.


ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ 20.jpg 

ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΟ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΣΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ!
> 
> ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΩΣ ΤΟ 1983 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΕΠΙΑΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ ΦΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΡΙΣΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΥΣ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΟΙΚΟΠΕΔΩΝ!
> ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΟΣΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ *ΣΑΛΙΓΚΑΡΟ* (_ΕΤΣΙ ΕΛΕΓΑΝ ΤΟ ΧΩΜΑΤΟΔΡΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΥ_) ΕΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΪΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΤΟ *ΜΠΑΛΟΥΡΗ* ΕΦΤΑΝΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΙΚΙΣΜΟ.
> 
> DSC00549.jpg


Μολις εγινα κατοχος μεσω διαδικτυου και delcampe μιας ωραιας καρτποσταλ του πλοιου στο Μαρμαρι! Γυρω στο 1975;

Marmari.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ όμορφη η carte-postale που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος _Nicholas Peppas._
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το πλοίο δένει στον μικρό μώλο, μιας και ο μεγάλος μώλος πρέπει να φτιάχτηκε αργότερα.

Συγκριτικά, ας δούμε αυτό το σκαναρισμένο slide που τραβήχτηκε στις _26 Οκτωβρίου 1999._
Το πλοίο, πια, δένει στον καινούριο μώλο και "συνταξιώτη" στη γραμμή έχει το _"Εξπρές Κάρυστος"__._

Πάντοτε, βέβαια, το σήμα-κατατεθέν είναι ο ανυψωμένος πλωριός καταπέλτης.
 
Karystos Marmari 20.jpg

Marmari Karystos 10.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες αναμνήσεις απο τους φίλους Nicholas Peppas & Roi Baudoin. Σας ευχαριστούμεεεεεεεεεεεεε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Leo

Βρέθηκα χθες στο Πέρμα και με παραξένεψε αυτή η συστάδα γερανών και μαουνών στην θέση του ναυαγίου του. Να υποθέσω η ναυγιαίρεση του πλοίου ξεκίνησε? Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι?

DSCN5496karystos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματι εκει ειναι το σημειο που βυθιστηκε το TRACARRIER.Αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι και τοσο ρηχα εκει που να ενοχλει την ναυσιπλοια, ουτε ειναι και το μοναδικο ναυαγιο, απο τα πολλα, στον διαυλο.

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τελευταία, με νέες νομοθεσίες διεθνώς, γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να μαζευτούν όσα περισσότερα γίνεται. Είδαμε το Μelody, μια ελαφρά κινητικότητα στο Μεντιράνιαν Σκάϊ κλπ όποτε το μυαλό μου πήγε εκεί. Τώρα το πόσο ενοχλεί ή όχι είναι ένα θέμα όντως, που θα το δούμε το επόμενο διάστημα, αν συνχίσουν οι εργασίες και βλέποντας τι βγάζουνε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εν αναμονή λοιπόν φίλε Leo :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Ellinis

ευκαιρία ήταν για να πάρουμε και μια τζούρα από το πανέμορφο Matiz.

----------


## Mythos

> Βρέθηκα χθες στο Πέρμα και με παραξένεψε αυτή η συστάδα γερανών και μαουνών στην θέση του ναυαγίου του. Να υποθέσω η ναυγιαίρεση του πλοίου ξεκίνησε? Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι?





> Πραγματι εκει ειναι το σημειο που βυθιστηκε το TRACARRIER.


H πλατφορμα με τον γερανο βρίσκεται σε εκεινο το σημειο αρκετο καιρο πριν από το ναυαγιο του Tracarrier. Και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το ναυαγιο του πλοιου αφου αυτο βρισκεται περιπου 100 - 150 μετρα δυτικοτερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και αυτο....

pl.jpg

Aπλο μοντελο του πορτο λαφια.Μολις τελειωσε αυριο θα ερθουν πιο καλες φωτο.

pl (1).jpg

----------


## Mythos

Εξαιρετικη δουλεια.

Μια μικρη παρατηρηση μονο, δια το τελειον του πραγματος. Το πλοιο ως Πορτο Λαφια δεν ειχε τις σκαλες στην πρυμνη για το επανω ντεκ, αλλα στους πλαινους διαδρομους. Στην πρυμνη υπηρχαν μονο παγκοι.

----------


## Super John

Καλή προσπάθεια αλλά έχει πάρα μα πάρα πολλές ατέλειες για να μοιάζει με μοντέλο του μακαρίτη. Π.χ τα κάγκελα πρέπει να φαίνονται άσπρα και ξύλο από πάνω που ακουμπάμε.  .Ήταν χαρακτηριστικό του. Το  πάνω κατάστρωμα ήταν πράσινο. Η άγκυρα κρεμόταν πίσω από την προεξοχή και είχε και ένα Π από πάνω για να μη πηγαίνει η αλυσίδα στα πλάγια. Τα φουγάρα είχαν κάτι προεκτάσεις πίσω. Μπέρδεψες το πίσω κομμάτι με τη μετασκευή. Πριν τη μετασκευή είχε παγκάκια γύρω γύρω πίσω που οι πλάτες τους ήταν στα κάγκελα κι όχι στον τοίχο. Και πολλά άλλα. 8)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τοτε κακως το εφτιαξα αφου δεν αρεσει στον κυριο super john που με το πρωτο του μυνημα μας την λεει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φτυστος ο Μακαριτης ειναι!!! :-D

----------


## Super John

Καλή η προσπάθεια. Αλλά έπρεπε να μελετήσεις πριν κουραστείς. Ρώτα και εμάς που το λατρέψαμε.  Για αρχή σου βάζω τη βάση να περάσεις και να μη στεναχωριέσαι.8)
Πάνω από την άγκυρα στο μπαλκονάκι εκεί έχει μια κολώνα στη μέση και όχι δύο συμμετρικές. Επίσης στην πλώρη το παλούκι είναι τέρμα μπρος ακριβώς πίσω από το ξύλο της κουπαστής και δεν είχε γιρλάντα από την πλώρη αφού ανεβαίνει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Toτε κυριε super john αφου το εχετε μελετησει τοσο πολυ το θεμα γιατι δεν κανετε και εσεις μια προσπαθεια να φτιαξετε τελεια το μοντελο του καρυστος και να σας κρινουμε και εμεις?

----------


## pantelis2009

¶ς τους να λένε φίλε BEN BRUCE. Είναι υπέροχο και σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την υπέροχη δουλειά σου. 
Και όπως λές, όποιος είναι μάγκας και έχει κότσια ας το φτιάξει και να το ανεβάσει εδώ. Αλλά έτσι έχουν μάθει, να κατακρίνουν και να κριτικάρουν τους άλλους. :Wink:

----------


## morpanos

Ξαναζωντανεψε ενα πραγματικα αγαπημενο πλοιο .Συγχαρητηρια για την τελεια δουλεια .Προσωπικα θα ηθελα να δω ενα μοντελο του θρυλικου Ναξος με τα αρχικα σινιαλα . Συγνωμη για το off topic

----------


## CASINO

ΤΟ RO-RO "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ "ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ" ΕΔΩΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΟΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΒΟΝΤΟΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΗΣΑΜΕ, ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑΜΕ ΔΕΟΝΤΩΣ.

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ - ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ - ΚΑΘΩΣ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΒΟΥΤΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ...

----------


## Ellinis

Χθες είχαμε και τα γενέθλεια του ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ, μιας και στις 4 Απριλίου 1968 το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε στα ναυπηγεία "Ναυτίλος". Μάλιστα ήταν το τελευταίο πλοίο που κατασκευάστηκε σε αυτά τα ναυπηγεία μιας και αμέσως μετά έκλεισαν λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων.

portolafia.jpg 
Από το περιοδικό _Ναυτικά Χρονικά_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας θυμηθούμε το υπέροχο ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ δεμένο στο ......Πόρτο Λάφια το 1968.
Φωτο του φίλου Γ. Παγκάκη και τον ευχαριστώ, χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του.

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 06 1968.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή ωραιοτάτη και ιστορική η φωτό του _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_, ωστόσο δεν μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένη το 1968. Το πλοίο καθελκύστηκε μεν τον Απρίλιο του 1968, αλλά δρομολογήθηκε την άνοιξη του _1969_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η μερσεντες εχει πινακιδα ΕΜ..... και απο πισω το Renegate δεν το κοβω για πριν το 1976 να μην πω 1978-9 αφου τοτε εσκασαν μυτη τα τζιπ αυτα

----------


## pantelis2009

> Η μερσεντες εχει πινακιδα ΕΜ..... και απο πισω το Renegate δεν το κοβω για πριν το 1976 να μην πω 1978-9 αφου τοτε εσκασαν μυτη τα τζιπ αυτα


Kώστα αποκλείετεαι να είναι του 1976 (78-79 δεν το συζητώ) γιατί 1975-76 άλλαξε όνομα και έγινε Κάρυστος.
Γιώργο έτσι μου είπε......τώρα αν είναι 1969, τι να πω......μπορεί. Τα λάθη για τους ανθρώπους είναι. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου, σε _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ μετονομάστηκε το _1983_, και πιό συγκεκριμμένα (πρώτη εγγραφή στα νηολόγια ως _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_) στις _2 Σεπτεμβρίου 1983_.

----------


## Δημητρης Λ.

Αφού ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου τον Pantelis 2009 για την φωτογραφία που βρήκε και μοιράστηκε μαζί μας, θα μου επιτρέψει να τον διορθώσω αφού, όπως ορθώς επισημαίνει ο Espresso Venezia, το 1968 το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ δεν είχε ξεκινήσει ακόμα δρομολόγια. Από την άλλη τα εμφανή σημάδια φθοράς κοντά στην ίσαλο του πλοίου δεν ταιριάζουν σε νεότευκτο, άρα η φωτογραφία δεν μπορεί να τραβήχτηκε το 1969. Εκείνα όμως που μπορούν να μας οδηγήσουν με σιγουριά στην χρονολόγησή της είναι βεβαίως, όπως παρατήρησε ο BEN BRUCE, τα αυτοκίνητα (η σειρά 116 της Mercedes πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε το 1974 όπως και ο τύπος αυτών των πινακίδων κυκλοφορίας ενώ τα Renegate το 1978) αλλά και, το σημαντικότερο, το τσαλάκωμα στην δεξιά πλευρά του visor του πλοίου, από την κουπαστή και κάτω, που ήταν αποτέλεσμα της σύγκρουσής του με το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ μέσα στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ραφήνας στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού του 1978, η επιδιόρθωση του οποίου έγινε λίγο αργότερα, στα τέλη του ίδιου έτους.-

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν μπορώ να ξέρω αν τα βίντεο που βρίσκω σήμερα έχουν εμφανιστεί ξανά, αλλα αξίζει να τα βλέπουμε...
Καθέλκυση του Πόρτο Λάφια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Μιας και μας το θυμισε   ο φιλος Αpostolos να το δουμε και σαν ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ φωτογραφημενο στην Ραφηνα απο τον φιλο Κωνσταντινο Παππα 

_ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δέν μπορώ να ξέρω αν τα βίντεο που βρίσκω σήμερα έχουν εμφανιστεί ξανά, αλλα αξίζει να τα βλέπουμε...
> Καθέλκυση του Πόρτο Λάφια


Μονο επειδη ρωτησες, ναι πολλα απο αυτα τα βιντεο ηταν και στο ΕΟΑ και εχουν παρουσιασθει προηγουμενα, αλλ καλο ειναι να τα ξαναθυμηθουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Sorry αν σας αναστάτωσα με τις ημερομηνίες, ο φίλος αυτό θυμόταν και αυτό έγραψα. Τα λάθη είναι ανθρώπινα.
Aς δούμε και ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που είχε ο φίλος Γ. Παγκάκης και το φωτογράφισα.

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 08.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_@ pantelis2009_
Πλάκα κάνεις..... Αν είναι φίλε Παντελή να έχεις τύψεις και να μας αποζημιώνεις μετά με τέτοια ντοκουμέντα (απίστευτο κυριολεκτικά το προσπέκτ), θα πρότεινα να μας "αναστατώνεις με λάθη" περισσότερες φορές.

_@ Nicholas Peppas_
Συμφωνώ. Το να ειπωθεί - παρουσιαστεί κάτι που έχει ξαναειπωθεί - ξαναπαρουσιαστεί, δεν είναι δα και τόσο φοβερό (το αντίθετο). Ειδικά δε σε θέματα - topics που μετράνε εκατοντάδες ποστς, είναι τουλάχιστον ουτοπιστικό να ζητάς από τον άλλον να διαβάσει πρώτα όλα τα μηνύματα που έχουν προηγηθεί πριν ποστάρει.

Κατά τα άλλα, πολύ όμορφο το παλιό βίντεο, όσες φορές και να το δεις δεν το χορταίνεις. Και πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον οπωσδήποτε, τόσο από την τραγική σύμπτωση το να βλέπεις να καθελκύεται ένα πλοίο μόλις μερικές εκατοντάδες μέτρα μακρυά από το σημείο όπου βυθίστηκε σαρανταδύο χρόνια αργότερα, όσο και από το ότι μπορείς να παρατηρήσεις πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που αφορούν στο (ούτως ή άλλως) αρκετά περιπετειώδες ιστορικό της ναυπήγησης του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε σαν ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ όταν ήταν δεμένο στο Πέραμα στις 28-02-2006. 
Κάπου έχω και μία όταν ήταν βαμένο μπλέ και είχε γίνει Tracarrier, που θα πάει θα την βρώ.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ- PORTO LAFIA 28-02-2006.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Πολύ καλή Παντελή!!!!!!!!!
Ιστορική, λίγο πρίν το τέλος γιατι ουσιαστικά η αλλαγη ονόματος χρώματος και παροπλισμός του ήταν το τέλος του.
Εδώ μία μακρυνή φώτο κακή αλλά ενδεικτική.
IMG_0124.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Και άλλη μία μακρυνή ,κακή αλλά ενδεικτική από εμένα

PB028953.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Το οποίο δυσκολευομαι να φανταστώ οτι θα κατάφερνε να φτάσει Δ. Αφρική με τα κακά χάλια που είχε
trackarier.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να και μια καλή!   :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς, η φωτό που παρέθεσε ο Παντελής πέντε ποστ πιο πάνω, αποκλείεται να είναι τραβηγμένη τον Φεβρουάριο του 2006. Το όνομα ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ είχε απομακρυνθεί (διά ...οξυγόνου) από την πλώρη τουλάχιστον από τις αρχές του 2005, και είχε ήδη γραφτεί έστω και πρόχειρα το ....ειδεχθές TRACARRIER.




> Το οποίο δυσκολευομαι να φανταστώ οτι θα κατάφερνε να φτάσει Δ. Αφρική με τα κακά χάλια που είχε


Απόστολε, το πλοίο σαφώς και δεν θα πήγαινε σε αυτήν την κατάσταση στην Δ. Αφρική. Δεν γνωρίζω πότε έχει τραβηχτεί η φωτογραφία σου, πάντως πρέπει να είχε περάσει αρκετό χρονικό διάστημα από το "ξεκίνημα" του παροπλισμού - εγκατάλειψης του στην γνωστή ντάνα του Περάματος στα τέλη του 2005 όταν και κατασχέθηκε. Πιό πριν, στις αρχές του 2005, είχε δεχθεί εκτεταμένη και πρωτοφανή ίσως (για πλοίο της ηλικίας του) λαμαρινοδουλειά, είχε δεξαμενιστεί και ακολούθως βαφτεί στα μπλε χρώματα. 

Πιό κάτω, σε μία δική μου φωτό από την ντάνα του Περάματος, από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2007, έχοντας ήδη συμπληρώσει δηλαδή δύο χρόνια πλήρους εγκατάλειψης.

01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο. Λόγο αλλαγής σκληρού δίσκου.....έχουν χαθεί οι πραγματικές ημερομηνίες.

----------


## a.molos

Karistos l.Irakleous.jpgkarystos.jpgΠρος επιβεβαίωση των λεχθέντων παραπάνω απο τον φίλο Γεώργιο, δύο φωτό απο το λιμένα Ηρακλέους κατά την αλλαγή (με οξυγόνο! ) ονομασίας του πλοίου.

----------


## Rocinante

Εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες και πληροφορίες απ όλους.
Ευχαριστουμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ τον μαρτιο του 1996 στην ραφηνα.

new (157).jpg


Παντως θυμαμαι οτι περι το 2005-6 ειχε αλλαξει απιστευτη ποσοτητα λαμαρινας σε σημειο που πιστευες οτι παει για κοψιμο,υπαρχουν φωτο σε αλλο site.Πιο πιθανο θα ελεγα οτι βουλιαξε απο καποιο επιστομιο παρα απο λαμαρινα, βαση αυτων που ειχα δει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ σ'εναν αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Ραφηνας τον Ιουλιο του 2000 

_Katistos Rafina 2000.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δεν μπορω να μην αναφαιρθω, αν και εκτος  θεματος.Το εικονιζομενο βαπορακι της φωτο, στο pozzuolli της ναπολη το  2009, προσφαιρει ακομα τις υπηρεσιες του σε ενα σουπερ κυριλε νησι το  capri, χωρις να προσβαλει το ονομα του νησιου ουτε τους επιβατες που το  προτιμουν και δενοντας απολυτα με την γραφικοτητα του νησιου.....Εδω τι  κανουμε?Στελνουμε στις γραφικες σποραδες και στα νησακια του ιονιου  πλοια που κρυβουν τον ηλιο..
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142865


Έτσι είναι. Δυστυχώς στη χώρα μας έχουμε μάθει να κρίνουμε μόνο από το "περιτύλιγμα", από το "φαίνεσθαι" και όχι από το "είναι". Και με την ...συμπαράσταση και παρότρυνση των ΜΜΕ, να βαπτίζουμε αξιοπρεπή πλοία ως "σαπιοκάραβα, σκυλοπνίχτες, σαράβαλα, κλπ. κλπ." επειδή έτυχε να υπάρχουν κάποια τρεξίματα στο σκαρί (λες κι είναι από μπετόν και όχι από λαμαρίνες), ή επειδή ...κούναγε πολύ με 10 μποφόρ άνεμο, καθυστέρησε να δέσει και καταταλαιπωρήθηκαν οι δεκάδες "απελπισμένοι και εξοργισμένοι" επιβάτες. Ελληναράς : "Που 'ναι το κράτος ρεεεεεεεεεε, κοντέψαμε να πνιγούμε !!!!"

Ναυπήγησης του *1964* το CITTA DI CAPRI στην φωτό του φίλου BEN BRUCE, συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα όπως είπε, κοντά στα 50 του, να ταξιδεύει στην Ιταλία ως DON PEPPINO. Στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα μου την Κάρυστο, αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ του 1968, δεν είχε συμπληρώσει ακόμα ούτε 25 χρόνια "βίου". Το τι λεγόταν από (άσχετους φυσικά) αγανακτισμένους και ...αιωνίως εξοργισμένους επιβάτες, δεν περιγράφεται. Τι σαπιοκάραβο το αποκαλούσαν, τι μαούνα, τι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πνίξει κόσμο, και όλα αυτά για ένα πλοίο που ποτέ δεν είχε δώσει δικαιώμα, ούτε από βλάβες ούτε από καθυστερήσεις. Σταμάτησε πράγματι το 32χρονο πλοίο στα τέλη του 2000 (αφήνοντας κατάρα λες, έκλεισε μαζί του και η γραμμή της Καρύστου), και βυθίστηκε τελικά δικαιώνοντας τους "αγανακτισμένους Έλληνες", μόνο που αυτό έγινε κάπου 20 χρόνια μετά τις "δυσοίωνες προβλέψεις", και αφού είχε προηγηθεί η πεντάχρονη πλήρης εγκατάλειψη του στη ράδα του Περάματος.

Σημ. Όταν στα τέλη της δεκαετίας '90 είχαν έρθει πιά στο Μαρμάρι πιό μεγάλα και σύγχρονα πλοία, παλιός ναυτικός στην Κάρυστο μου έλεγε : "Άστους να λένε... Εγώ όταν έχει άσχημη θάλασσα, τα παιδιά μου (φοιτητές τότε στην Αθήνα) τα στέλνω μέσα (εννοούσε την Ραφήνα) μόνο με το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ, ή αλλιώς μέσω Χαλκίδας."

----------


## papakostas

Δεν αγαπούσε τα παιδιά του αυτός ο ναυτικός από την Κάρυστο; Ήταν ο Μήδειος; :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:  :Single Eye:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Που να γνωρίζω αγαπητέ..... Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.

Έσεις αλήθεια τι λέτε, έχετε κάποια άποψη να καταθέσετε για το πλοίο, ώστε να βοηθηθούμε στο να καταλάβουμε αν τα .....αγαπούσε ή όχι τα παιδιά του ο ναυτικός ???

----------


## pantelis2009

> Που να γνωρίζω αγαπητέ..... Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.
> 
> Έσεις αλήθεια τι λέτε, έχετε κάποια άποψη να καταθέσετε για το πλοίο, ώστε να βοηθηθούμε στο να καταλάβουμε αν τα .....αγαπούσε ή όχι τα παιδιά του ο ναυτικός ???


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι τα αγαπούσε..........αν διαβάσουμε τί έγραφε το παλαιό προσπέκτους του πλοίου.

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 09.jpg

----------


## papakostas

> Που να γνωρίζω αγαπητέ..... Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου.
> 
> Έσεις αλήθεια τι λέτε, έχετε κάποια άποψη να καταθέσετε για το πλοίο, ώστε να βοηθηθούμε στο να καταλάβουμε αν τα .....αγαπούσε ή όχι τα παιδιά του ο ναυτικός ???


Τα αγαπούσε. Ήθελε να τα σκληραγωγήσει και να τα κάνει ...υποβρυχίων καταστροφών. Κομμάντα. Το Καρυστάκι κούναγε και με θάλασσα καθρέφτη. Από μόνο του κουνιόταν και στο λιμάνι με πλήρη άπνοια και  χωρίς βουβό κύμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Καρυστάκι κούναγε και με θάλασσα καθρέφτη. Από μόνο του κουνιόταν και στο λιμάνι με πλήρη άπνοια και  χωρίς βουβό κύμα.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη σας, αλλά κάπως δύσκολα μπορεί να εξηγηθεί με όρους φυσικής. Θα πιθανολογήσω ότι για να "κουνάει" ένα πλοίο (πράγμα εκ φύσεως σπάνιο ούτως ή άλλως) δεμένο μάλιστα σε λιμάνι με πλήρη άπνοια και χωρίς βουβό κύμα, κάποιος λόγος θα συνέτρεχε. Πιθανότατα κάποιο παιδάκι που θα έπαιζε με το τόπι του ή κάποιος γλάρος που θα καθόταν σε κάποια κουπαστή εναλλάξ, πότε στην δεξιά και πότε στην αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου.

Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα, ο καλός θεός φαίνεται έβαλε το χέρι του και δεν πνίγηκε κανείς (μιας και ως γνωστόν, πλοίο που κουνάει βυθίζεται) στα 32 χρόνια που το πλοίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγια. Τέλος καλό λοιπόν, όλα καλά.




> Το τι λεγόταν από (άσχετους φυσικά) αγανακτισμένους και ...αιωνίως εξοργισμένους επιβάτες, δεν περιγράφεται.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεφυλλίζοντας χθες το βράδυ το τεύχος του "Εφοπλιστή" με το αφιέρωμα στο πλοίο λίγους μήνες μετά την βύθιση του, πρόσεξα καλύτερα μία ασπρόμαυρη φωτό την οποία θα χαρακτήριζα σπάνια έως και μοναδική. Την είχα δει και παλαιότερα βέβαια, όταν είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει το άρθρο, αλλά ως γνωστόν είναι πολλές φορές που "κοιτάζουμε" κάτι χωρίς να το "βλέπουμε - προσέχουμε". Στη συγκεκριμμένη λοιπόν φωτό, όπου το πλοίο εμφανίζεται εν πλω "πρυμο-πλάγια" (ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση), ονομάζεται _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_, αλλά με τα παλιά του χρώματα (λευκό - γαλάζιο) που είχε ως _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_, και σαφέστατα προ της μετασκευής του (με δύο φουγάρα, δέκα πλαινά παράθυρα, κλπ. κλπ.).

Μέχρι σήμερα είχα την εντύπωση ότι το όνομα _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ είχε γραφτεί στο πλοίο ταυτόχρονα με την μετασκευή του στις αρχές του 1984, όταν και βάφτηκε στα λευκά - πράσινα χρώματα του Γούτου. Όπως όμως αποδεικνύεται, ταξίδεψε ως _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_ για μικρό βέβαια διάστημα (φθινόπωρο - χειμώνας 1983) με την πρώτη του αρχική μορφή και χρώματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το φιλμ του Τεγοπουλου (Κλακ Φιλμς) _Κάποτε Κλαίνε και οι Δυνατοί_ - (1967)   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g228dqOQv3U εχει μια πανδαισια επιβατηγων πλοιων, πορθμειων, ρυμουλκων, κλπ, αναμεσα στα οποια και το *Ζακυνθος* σε ναυπηγειο... που ανηκει στον Νικο Ξανθοπουλο.


Από την ίδια ταινία του 1967, βλέπουμε και το αγαπημένο πλοίο, σε στάδιο κατασκευής που δεν το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα σε φωτό.

_ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_
Perama_1967.jpg
_Πέραμα - 1967_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από την ίδια ταινία του 1967, βλέπουμε και το αγαπημένο πλοίο, σε στάδιο κατασκευής που δεν το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα σε φωτό.
> 
> _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_
> Perama_1967.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 1967_


Ισως λοιπον να επρεπε να επαναλαβουμε εδω τι ειχες γραψει προ ετων στο ποστο υπ αριθμον 3




> Το Κάρυστος όπως αναφέρω και στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, κατασκευάστηκε το  1968 στο ναυπηγείο Σωτηριάδη στο Πέραμα. Η σχεδιάση είχε γίνει από τον  ναυπηγό κ. Γ. Σωτηριάδη, ενώ η μελέτη για την πρωτότυπη πλώρη του ανήκε  στον ναυπηγό κ. Γ. Παπανδρόπουλο.Τ..........
> 
> Πράγματι λοιπόν το Κάρυστος είχε ξεκινήσει να χτίζεται για παντόφλα, αλλά στην συνέχεια άλλαξαν τα πλάνα του και κλείστηκε.
> ...........

----------


## Eng

Παντως το ωραιο ειναι πως και στη μια και στην αλλη περιπτωση, καταπελτη πλωριο ειχε... :Fat: 

Ενα άλλο που με εκανε εντυπωση ηταν το συνημμένο του αγαπητου φιλου Παντελη. 
(μεταφράζω) "ο πλωριος καταπέλτης προσφερει ασφαλεια και σταθεροτητα". Δεν ξέρω που βασίζεται αυτο, εκτός απο λόγους προωθησης του πλοιου, αλλα όντως εκείνη την εποχή σίγουρα ηταν κάτι μοναδικό που φτείαχνονταν απο τα Ελληνικα χερια. Ασχετα αν πραγματικα ειναι απο μη-βασιμο (δλδ που σχετιζεται η σταθεροτητα με τον καταπελτη?) εως λαθος (οτι ειναι ασφαλεις σε σχεση με την κλειστη πλωρη) ο ως ανω ισχυρισμος....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Από την ίδια ταινία του 1967, βλέπουμε και το αγαπημένο πλοίο, σε στάδιο κατασκευής που δεν το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα σε φωτό.
> 
> _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_
> Perama_1967.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 1967_





> Ισως λοιπον να επρεπε να επαναλαβουμε εδω τι ειχες γραψει προ ετων στο ποστο υπ αριθμον 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Espresso Venezia
> 
> 
> .....το Κάρυστος είχε ξεκινήσει να χτίζεται για παντόφλα, αλλά στην συνέχεια άλλαξαν τα πλάνα του και κλείστηκε.


Πράγματι, αυτό είχα γράψει τον Νοέμβριο του _2007_, πριν έξι ολόκληρα χρόνια, ότι _"το Κάρυστος είχε ξεκινήσει να χτίζεται για παντόφλα"_. Κάτι που μέχρι και σήμερα εξάλλου πιστεύουν οι περισσότεροι εξ όσων έχουν ασχοληθεί με την ιστορία του πλοίου.

Θα πρέπει όμως εδώ να πω, ή μάλλον καλύτερα να αναρωτηθώ, μήπως έχουμε πέσει όλοι "θύματα" του γεγονότος ότι το ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ-ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ-ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ κατασκευάστηκε αμέσως μετά την παντόφλα ΑΦΑΙΑ, στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο, και με τόσα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά από θέμα σχεδίασης ώστε να χαρακτηριστούν "αδελφά" πλοία. 

Το βέβαιο είναι ότι στα έξι χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν από το 2007, και παρ' όλη την εντατική ενασχόληση μου όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με το ιστορικό του πλοίου, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ούτε ένα στοιχείο που να αποδεικνύει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ είχε ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται ως παντόφλα. Σε όλα τα διαθέσιμα σήμερα έντυπα της εποχής εκείνης, αναφέρεται ως κλειστού τύπου, μέχρι και σε δημοσίευμα στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1966, όπου το βρίσκουμε ακόμα ως ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ, υπό κατασκευήν και με υπολογιζόμενο χρόνο παράδοσης (καθέλκυσης) τον Φεβρουάριο του 1967. Όλοι βέβαια θυμόμαστε ότι τελικά καθελκύστηκε ως ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ τον Απρίλη του 1968 και δρομολογήθηκε τον Μάιο του 1969.




> Ενα άλλο που με εκανε εντυπωση ηταν το συνημμένο του αγαπητου φιλου Παντελη. 
> (μεταφράζω) "ο πλωριος καταπέλτης προσφερει ασφαλεια και σταθεροτητα". Δεν ξέρω που βασίζεται αυτο, εκτός απο λόγους προωθησης του πλοιου, αλλα όντως εκείνη την εποχή σίγουρα ηταν κάτι μοναδικό που φτείαχνονταν απο τα Ελληνικα χερια. Ασχετα αν πραγματικα ειναι απο μη-βασιμο (δλδ που σχετιζεται η σταθεροτητα με τον καταπελτη?) εως λαθος (οτι ειναι ασφαλεις σε σχεση με την κλειστη πλωρη) ο ως ανω ισχυρισμος....


Ο "πλωριός καταπέλτης" που αναφέρεται, είναι βέβαια το visor του πλοίου, η ανυψούμενη πλώρη και όχι ο (εσωτερικός) καταπέλτης επιβίβασης των οχημάτων. Οπότε και ο ισχυρισμός δεν είναι αβάσιμος. Το πλοίο -τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά- προσέφερε και περισσότερη ασφάλεια από το να διέθετε μόνο τον εσωτερικό καταπέλτη (στυλ παντόφλας-αποβατικού), αλλά και περισσότερη σταθερότητα στην πλεύση αφού έφερε κανονική πλώρη (έστω και ανυψούμενη) και όχι μόνο καταπέλτη παντόφλας. Πιστεύω δηλαδή ότι η πρόσθετη "ασφάλεια και σταθερότητα" δεν αναφερόντουσαν σε σχέση με πλοία με κλειστή-κανονική πλώρη αλλά σε σχέση με το ότι ενώ το πλοίο επιβίβαζε οχήματα από την πλώρη, με το πρωτοποριακό τουλάχιστον για εκείνη την εποχή σύστημα (visor) παρείχε περισσότερη ασφάλεια και σταθερότητα.

----------


## Eng

Δτσκολο να αποφανθουμε το σκεπτικο αυτου που εκανε τη διαφημηση. Ενδεχομενως να ειναι η συγκριση μεταξυ της παντοφλας και ενος πλοιου που ενω μπορει και εκφορτωνει απο τη πλωρη (οπως η παντοφλα) παρολα αυτα εχει και..κλειστη πλωρη. 
Τεσπα ηταν παντως πρωτοποριακο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ  στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_1994  KARYSTOS.jpg

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την φωτογραφεία!
  Το πράσινο χρώμα αν ιδιαίτερο και σπάνιο για ακτοπλοϊκό, έδενε πολύ όμορφα με την σιλουέτα του πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία που το δείχνει σαν κουκλίστικο!
  Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρω κάτι που βρήκα πρόσφατα, οτι το πλοίο όταν ολοκληρώθηκε η ναυπήγηση του παραδώθηκε στη συμπλοιοκτησία των εταιριών “Νότιος Ευβοϊκός Ναυτιλιακή ΕΠΕ” και “Κτηματική, Τουριστική & Ναυτιλιακή Ε.Ε.” και σύντομα ξεκίνησε τα ταξίδια του από την Ραφήνα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PORTO LAFIA που κατασκευασα σε κλιμακα 1/150

IMG_0479.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ στο λιμανι  της Ραφηνας τον Ιουλιο  του 1995

_1995 Rafina   KARYSTOS.jpg

----------


## papakostas

Κουκλί σκέτο. Έργο τέχνης. Σ' ευχαριστούμε εμείς οι οπαδοί του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Από το προσπέκτους που είχα βρει από το φίλο Γιάννη Παγκάκη στα Στύρα, πώς έδειχνε το σαλόνι. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ 12.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πολυ σπανια φωτο αυτη Παντελη με το παλιο σαλονι.Ο Γουτος το 1995 το ειχε αλλαξει με αλλο με τα νεα υλικα της εποχης

----------


## str79

Ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στη μεγάλη αγάπη των παιδικών μας χρόνων. 

Το καράβι των ονείρων των παιδικών μας χρόνων ήταν αυτό ο προορισμός μας! http://www.freepen.gr/2014/08/blog-post_839.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το καράβι των ονείρων των παιδικών μας χρόνων ήταν αυτό ο προορισμός μας! http://www.freepen.gr/2014/08/blog-post_839.html


Που να το ήξερα, που να το φανταζόμουν τότε, το 1994, όταν τράβαγα αυτό το βίντεο από το  μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού του καπετάν Θανάση Νόβα (ο οποίος είχε διατελέσει  επί χρόνια πλοίαρχος του _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_), ότι είκοσι χρόνια μετά θα ήταν το μοναδικό βίντεο (τουλάχιστον γνωστό) στο οποίο έχει καταγραφεί το αγαπημένο πλοίο.......

Από  τη μιά στεναχωριέμαι που δεν έχω δει κάτι άλλο ανάλογο, από την άλλη  πάλι...... νοιώθω μια υπερηφάνεια για αυτή την μοναδικότητα.

----------


## capten4

................

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Λυπαμαι,αλλα θα σου "χαλασω" την μοναδικοτητα !! Το εχω καποιες σκηνες  σε φουρτουνα και αναχωρησεις,αλλα δεν ξερω να τα ανεβασω !!....Ασπρο  ομως ,υπο τα σινιαλα του Μιλιλη


Εγώ πάλι φίλε μου δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου !!!!!

Και ούτε είχα καμία αυταπάτη ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έχει καταγραφεί το πλοίο έστω και φευγαλέα σε κάποιο βίντεο (στο youtube πάντως δεν έχω δει άλλο μέχρι σήμερα). Γι αυτό και έγραψα "μοναδικό βίντεο (τουλάχιστον γνωστό)". Με πολύ μεγάλη μου χαρά λοιπόν θα περιμένω να ανεβάσεις τα πλάνα σου, όταν, αν, και όποτε μπορέσεις.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Να θυμησουμε και το μικρο φιλμακι 10 δευτερολεπτων απο την καθελκυση του πλοιου εδω  http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1135&thid=2035

----------


## capten4

[QUOTE=Espresso Venezia;535571]Εγώ πάλι φίλε μου δεν λυπάμαι καθόλου !!!!!

Και ούτε είχα καμία αυταπάτη ότι υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έχει καταγραφεί το πλοίο έστω και φευγαλέα σε κάποιο βίντεο (στο youtube πάντως δεν έχω δει άλλο μέχρι σήμερα). Γι αυτό και έγραψα "μοναδικό βίντεο (τουλάχιστον γνωστό)". Με πολύ μεγάλη μου χαρά λοιπόν θα περιμένω να ανεβάσεις τα πλάνα σου, όταν, αν, και όποτε μπορέσεις.[/QUOTE....

----------


## pantelis2009

> Λυπαμαι,αλλα θα σου "χαλασω" την μοναδικοτητα !! Το εχω καποιες σκηνες σε φουρτουνα και αναχωρησεις,αλλα δεν ξερω να τα ανεβασω !!....Ασπρο ομως ,υπο τα σινιαλα του Μιλιλη


Φίλε Τάσο(capten4) δεν νομίζω ότι ο φίλος Γιώργος(Espresso Venezia) το 1994 που τραβούσε το video .......έψαχνε για μοναδικότητα.
Όπως έγραψε πάρα πάνω ...... *ότι είκοσι χρόνια μετά θα ήταν το μοναδικό βίντεο (τουλάχιστον γνωστό)* *στο οποίο έχει καταγραφεί το αγαπημένο πλοίο.......
*Θα ήθελα και γω όπως και πολλοί φίλοι του Nautilia.gr να δούμε τις σκηνές που έχεις τραβήξει και συ. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν το  video, για να το θαυμάσουμε και αυτό.  
Φίλε str79 σ' ευχαριστούμε που μας έδειξες αυτό το υπέροχο video, όπως υπέροχο και γλαφυρό είναι και το κείμενο που το συντροφεύει.

----------


## str79

Capten4 το έχεις δηλαδή και σε μανούβρα στο λιμάνι με άνοιγμα του καταπέλτη; Εύχομαι να βρεις τρόπο τότε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλε Τάσο(capten4) δεν νομίζω ότι ο φίλος Γιώργος(Espresso Venezia) το 1994 που τραβούσε το video .......έψαχνε για μοναδικότητα.


Ποιά μοναδικότητα Παντελή μου ??? Αστεία πράγματα !!! Υπήρχαν πριν είκοσι χρόνια Ιντερνετ, youtube, forums ??? Είχα δανειστεί τότε την βιντεοκάμερα ενός φίλου (δεν είχα δικιά μου), τράβαγα τις διακοπές μας και την τότε πεντάχρονη κόρη μου και έτυχε ένα απόγευμα να τραβήξω και το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ.

Τώρα, για το ότι αυτό το βίντεο είναι το μοναδικό του πλοίου στο διαδίκτυο (εξαιρουμένων του δέκα δευτερολέπτων φιλμ της καθέλκυσης του από τα επίκαιρα - ειδήσεις του 1968, και της .....ξώφαλτσης εμφάνισης του για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα σε 1-2 παλιές ταινίες), δεν μπορώ να .....κάνω κάτι. Ψέματα να πω ??? Αλήθεια είναι, μοναδικό είναι.

Αλλά είναι πράγματι πολύ ευχάριστο που ο αγαπητός φίλος capten4 "κινητοποιήθηκε" από το ποστ μου και σύντομα ελπίζω θα μας παρουσιάσει και το δικό του βίντεο - πλάνα του πλοίου. Και μακάρι να βρεθούν και άλλα είκοσι βίντεο του αγαπημένου πλοίου, να τα βλέπουμε και να τα χαιρόμαστε, κι ας χάσω την ......μοναδικότητα, χαλάλι !!!!!!

----------


## papakostas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCO1PNkYcHw

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιώργο η ευχή σου άρχισε να πραγματοποιείται και ........έσκασε το πρώτο video. :Surprised: 
Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο papakostas που μας το παρουσίασε.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτσι, έτσι Παντελή μου !!! Άμεση κινητοποίηση !!!

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ αγαπητέ φίλε papakostas για το ντοκουμέντο. Να παρατηρήσουμε βεβαίως ότι η σκηνή είναι στημένη για την ταινία. Το πλοίο είναι κανονικά δεμένο στη Ραφήνα, και έχει κατεβάσει το visor ενώ έχει κατεβασμένο και τον καταπέλτη, για να γυριστεί η σκηνή με το αυτοκίνητο που βγαίνει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως ειναι απο την εκπομπη του σαββοπουλου <ζητω το ελληνικο τραγουδι> 1986-7 ή 7-8.Ο οικονομου κυκλοφορουσε πολλα χρονια με το ιδιο αμερικανικο ποντιακ και κατοικουσε στην πολιτεια με συντροφια εκτος την γυναικα του πολλες δεκαδες σκυλια και γατες

----------


## papakostas

Για να πάμε στο 50:02 στην παρακάτω ταινία του 1984 με το Βόγλη.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAAMRbO2SAk

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικές στιγμές !!! Το πλοίο σε οριακό σημείο, ανήκει πλέον στον Γούτο, έχει μετονομαστεί σε ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ αλλά φέρει τα παλιά του ακόμα χρώματα (που ήταν και τα πιό όμορφα) και βέβαια το βλέπουμε προ μετασκευής, η οποία από όσα γνωρίζουμε έγινε την ίδια χρονιά που γυρίστηκε και η ταινία.

Σημ. Στο τέλος της σκηνής της άφιξης του πλοίου στην Κάρυστο, εκεί με την μπάντα, βλέπουμε και ...ολίγον πρύμη από ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ, σαφέστατα γυρισμένη άλλη ημέρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κάρυστος στην .....Κάρυστο.......άγνωστο πότε. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο που μου την έστειλε. Για όλους τους λάτρεις του πλοίου.

ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ-στην-ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μου είναι μετά το 1995, επί πλοιοκτησίας Μιλιλή. Όμορφη και γνωστή φωτογραφία, έχει μάλιστα ξαναπαρουσιαστεί στο φόρουμ πριν επτά χρόνια, το 2009, στην "σελίδα" Νο 16 του παρόντος θέματος. Όχι βέβαια ότι η επανάληψη βλάπτει !!!!!

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφια. Πολλές αναμνήσεις!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με το υπό ναυπήγηση ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα στο facebook μας δείχνει τις γραμμές της πρύμνης λίγο πριν ολοκληρωθεί.

PORTO LAFIA - FB.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Λογικά έχει ξανα ανέβει.

http://www.ikarystos.gr/2017/09/blog-post_19.html?m=1

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε «Διακήρυξη ανοικτού πλειοδοτικού διαγωνισμού για την εκποίηση και απομάκρυνση εκτός Λιμένα Πειραιά ναυαγίων περιοχής αρμοδιότητας Δημόσιας Αρχής Λιμένων» που αναρτήθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες _στο διαδίκτυο_, περιλαμβάνεται και το ναυάγιο του _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ – ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_, έστω και …τυπικά θα έλεγα.

Αναφέρεται μάλιστα η θέση του ναυαγίου γενικώς, _"ΠΕΡΑΜΑ (ΑΡΟΔΟ)"_, αλλά και πιο συγκεκριμμένα, _Φ=37.57'30,84'' Β-λ=23.34.02,08''Α_ (αν κάποιος γνωρίζει μας το μεταφέρει και επί χάρτου). Δεν αποφεύγονται βέβαια οι συνηθισμένες γραφικότητες και λάθη των συντακτών ανακοινώσεων του υπουργείου, όπως το ότι το ναυάγιο βρίσκεται _"ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ TRABUNKER (ΜΕΛΙΝΑ)"_, το οποίο όμως _TRABUNKER_ (ΙΜΟ 6915635) έχει απομακρυνθεί και διαλυθεί στο Aliaga εδώ και τρία χρόνια, από τον Ιούλιο του 2015.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από την σελίδα του group "Βαπορολατρεία" στο facebook, στην οποία μας παρέπεμψε σήμερα ο Παντελής, μία _νοσταλγική εικόνα_ με τα δύο επί πολλά χρόνια καράβια του νότιου Ευβοικού. _ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ_ και _ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ_ στην Ραφήνα, στις τότε θέσεις τους στο μέσα λιμάνι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Περαμα 4 Απριλιου του 1968 στα  ναυπηγεια  Σωτηριαδη το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ στην ναυπηγικη κλινη  λιγο πριν ερθει για πρωτη φορα σε επαφη με το υγρο στοιχειο

_PORTO LAFIA S VALAKIS.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Στελιος Βαλακης_

----------


## str79

Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ σε κατάπλου κι απόπλου από την Κάρυστο, κατάπλους του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ στην Κάρυστο και τα δελφίνια του Ηλιόπουλου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1990. Ο Δημήτρης Μούτσης που ανέβασε το σχετικό βίντεο, ενδέχεται να έχει επιπλέον υλικό.

http://www.ikarystos.gr/2019/04/ilio.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου για το ντοκουμέντο. Όσον αφορά το _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_, μιας και το βίντεο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, να σημειώσουμε ότι εμφανίζεται από το 06.45 έως το 10.15. Δεν ξέρω για το "δελφίνι" αν είναι στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, αλλά το πλοίο μας (με τα σινιάλα του Μιλιλή) το βλέπουμε σαφέστατα από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας και μετά. Είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτά τα τελευταία του χρόνια ήταν αρκετά παραμελημένο, τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, αλλά ίσως και γενικότερα, μιας και το 2000 που απεσύρθη οριστικά (μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) δεν είχε συμπληρώσει ακόμα 35ετία.

----------


## str79

Ζητώ συγγνώμη. Ξέχασα τους χρόνους  :Peaceful: 

Ποιος ξέρει ακόμη πόσοι κρυφοί θησαυροί υπάρχουν! Αρκετοί Καρυστινοί που εμπλέκονται με τον τουρισμό πρέπει να έχουν αρχείο, αν κρίνω από σχόλια που διάβασα πρόσφατα στο διαδίκτυο. Για να δούμε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιος ξέρει ακόμη πόσοι κρυφοί θησαυροί υπάρχουν! Αρκετοί Καρυστινοί που εμπλέκονται με τον τουρισμό πρέπει να έχουν αρχείο,


Αυτό ισχύει γενικότερα φίλε μου.Θησαυροί που οι κάτοχοί τους δεν θέλησαν ή δεν μπόρεσαν να τους μοιραστούν με όλους  εμάς κ αρκετοί από αυτούς να πήγαν χαμένοι.
Προσωπικά εδώ κ 40 χρόνια-πρέπει να είμαι από τους λίγους παλιούς-φωτογραφίζω,διατηρώ συλλογή κ ξαφνικά ανακάλυψα μέσω του γνωστού περιοδικού αλλά κυρίως μέσω του διαδικτύου ότι οι συνασθενείς είναι πάρα πολλοί!.

----------


## str79

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου για το ντοκουμέντο. Όσον αφορά το _ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ_, μιας και το βίντεο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο, να σημειώσουμε ότι εμφανίζεται από το 06.45 έως το 10.15. Δεν ξέρω για το "δελφίνι" αν είναι στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '90, αλλά το πλοίο μας (με τα σινιάλα του Μιλιλή) το βλέπουμε σαφέστατα από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας και μετά. Είναι βέβαιο ότι αυτά τα τελευταία του χρόνια ήταν αρκετά παραμελημένο, τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά, αλλά ίσως και γενικότερα, μιας και το 2000 που απεσύρθη οριστικά (μετά το ναυάγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ) δεν είχε συμπληρώσει ακόμα 35ετία.


Με το δελφίνι είχα ταξιδέψει μια φορά από Ραφήνα. Νομίζω το 1991. Στο βίντεο μου έκανε εντύπωση που είχε χρονολογία 1993. Δε θυμάμαι να έμειναν τόσο πολύ τα δελφίνια.

----------


## CASINO

[QUOTE=CASINO;425795]ΤΟ RO-RO "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ "ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ" ΕΔΩΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΟΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΒΟΝΤΟΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΗΣΑΜΕ, ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑΜΕ ΔΕΟΝΤΩΣ.

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΘΟΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΗΒΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.

----------


## CASINO

[QUOTE=CASINO;613777]


> ΤΟ RO-RO "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ "ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ" ΕΔΩΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΝΟΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ. ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΒΟΝΤΟΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΤΙΜΗΣΑΜΕ, ΤΟ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΑΜΕ ΔΕΟΝΤΩΣ.
> 
> ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΘΟΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΗΒΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.


Το ψευδώνυμο CASINO επελέγη λόγω της ενασχόλησής μου με τον κρατικό έλεγχο των Καζίνων. Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία διαχρονικά. 24-4-2019 παραμονές Πάσχα. Κατά συνέπεια εύχομαι στους "συνταξιδιώτες" του nautilia.gr και στο διαχειριστή, ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=CASINO;613777]


> ΤΟ RO-RO "ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ" ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΠΕΙΤΑ "ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ"


Δεν ήταν ρο-ρό φίλε μου.

----------


## pantelis2009

To αρχικό σχέδιο από το* Μαρμάρι μετέπειτα Πόρτο Λάφια* και μια φωτο από εφημερίδα στο αρχικό στάδιο κατασκευής του 1966 στο ναυπηγείο Σωτηριάδη (σημερινό Καπογιαννάτου) , που βρήκε ο φίλος μου Γιάννης από τον Δημήτρη Παντελή που ήταν ο άνθρωπος που ξεκίνησε την κατασκευή του Μαρμάρι. Σιγά-σιγά θα ανέβουν και άλλες από το υπέροχο αρχείο του.

ΠΟΡΤΟ-ΛΑΦΙΑ-31.jpg ΠΟΡΤΟ-ΛΑΦΙΑ-33.jpg

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο αρχείο, ...θα περιμένουμε και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Λεωνίδα μου κοίτα να δεις, για να τιμούμε και το φόρουμ που μας φιλοξενεί, πρέπει να πούμε ότι οι συγκεκριμένες φωτογραφίες έχουν ανεβεί στο παρόν θέμα πριν πολλά χρόνια (κάπου στα δέκα !!!). Και θα ήταν δύσκολο να μην υπήρχαν, μιας και το ΠΟΡΤΟ ΛΑΦΙΑ – ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ μας, ήταν – είναι από τα πιο αγαπημένα καράβια.

Από εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν είναι καθόλου κακό που τις ξαναβλέπουμε και τις ξαναθυμόμαστε. Τα παλιά μέλη δεν είναι δυνατόν να θυμόμαστε τόσες και τόσες φωτογραφίες που υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, και εξ άλλου ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν νέα μέλη και επισκέπτες που όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να «ξεφυλλίσουν» από την αρχή ένα θέμα που αριθμεί γύρω στα 350 ποστ.

Ευπρόσδεκτες λοιπόν.

----------

